# Raven's Thread: Updated video at 1 month page 78



## StarRidgeAcres

*NOTE: My cell phone: 314.415.0050 PLEASE call if you see anything! Heather's cell phone: 803.466.0629*

This is Raven Beauty. Today (2/23) is her day 290. Raven is a 5yo maiden, 28" tall. She is a 3X World/National Champion, AMHA ROM (Open halter) and all around sweetie pie!




She is bred to World Champion and multi-producing World GRAND Champion stallion Little Kings Black Velvet.

Heather at Mulligan's Run Farm reports she has a bag developing and is progressing nicely. She's also apparently taken a liking to the new foal and stares at him through the fence and leaves her hay to watch him



. She doesn't leave her hay for ANYTHING!





I will update this thread if/when the link to her cam changes as mares progress and are moved around at the farm. Thank you in advance for looking and prayers for ALL the mares due this year.

Current location (as of 3/18/12):

http://www.marestare...?alias=mulligan

http://www.marestare...php?alias=mrun3

http://www.marestare...php?alias=mrun2

The picture attached is Raven in 2009 in her win shot for Reserve World Champion Solid Color Mare with Ed Sisk.


----------



## cassie

Hi





Raven looks to be a lovely mare!

I will keep an eye on her when I can





how very exciting for you!

This must be a very promising foal


----------



## Eagle

Oh Parmela finally she is up on cam



she is adorable and I will watch her for you as much as I can. I bet your tummy is doing back flips



but baby will be here soon enough.

Renee

2.10 am and she is at the hay rack


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks everyone!





I think it really hit me yesterday (her day 290) that this is real and it's also REALLY scary.



I know everyone has one or more opinions on breeding mares this size, so there's no point debating that here, but I'm still scared. Of course, I'd be scared no matter what size the mare is as breeding is never easy and can certainly be very stressful and sadly sometimes heartbreaking.

But we'll all try to stay positive and hope and pray for safe and healthy foalings for all the babies still to come!


----------



## minimomNC

I am looking forward to seeing this baby too, sending good thoughts for a safe foaling and a live heathy baby. Do you have names picked out already?


----------



## Eagle

Well said Diane. and just for moral support ( not cos we love to share)



here is my 30" girl with her first baby, a filly that she had all on her own whilst I was taking the kids to school.





last year she did it again all on her own at 1.00pm whilst I was feeding hubby



she had a tiny adorable colt. This year she will be locked in and under cam


----------



## MeganH

Wow! Can't wait to see this baby! Thank you for letting us help watch!


----------



## MeganH

Awww who is that, Renee?


----------



## Eagle

Megan that is Odette with her first filly Fairy, she is due this year with an Eagle foal in April. 2 years ago with Eagle I got a lovely black colt.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm going to share too LOL!!

Little Heidi (now retired) with her second foal for us. She's 29" (28" American) and pops them out with no problem!










Welcome Parmela to the funny farm - great to have you on board! Raven is such a sweet looking little girl and she is obviously very happy to be in the maternity unit.

Sending good wishes for a safe foaling and a gorgeous new little baby.


----------



## Eagle

Anna that baby is just adorable!


----------



## cassie

oh I agree Anna!! how cute!!! hehe.

Renee I am even more excited to see Odette's baby after seeing that filly!!!! very very cute

how is Raven tonight?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Oh my goodness! These tiny mommas are TOO much!



Thanks for posting pics of yours, it makes me feel better.

Tonight, Raven is just hanging out. She didn't get out today because it's bad weather there. So she seems a bit stir crazy.

As for names, none yet. Just a superstition of mine, but I NEVER pick out names until the foal is delivered and I know it's healthy. Just my weird little thing.


----------



## AnnaC

No worries Parmela, we never name our foals until they are safely on the ground and even then they usually get nicknames - their proper names come a lot later!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Sorry, weird double post


----------



## Eagle

wow I was at a lose all morning without my LilB fix perhaps I need some rehab. Well this funky new look has me totally lost and I can't find the emoticons. lol


----------



## vickie gee

Eagle said:


> wow I was at a lose all morning without my LilB fix perhaps I need some rehab. Well this funky new look has me totally lost and I can't find the emoticons. lol


I know what you are talking about. I was worried about the ones watching mares on cam for each other and wondering who was near foaling. I guess they have phone #s and emails to get them through. I was mainly worried about somebody needing to post asking for immediate help. Did anybody (besides me



get a foal? Emoticons are down but seems can get a smiley with : followed by) maybe?


----------



## Eagle

Just you with the new bay to play with (sad face) so you better give us some new pics


----------



## Eagle

Just you with the new baby to play with (sad face) so you better give us some new pics


----------



## Eagle




----------



## PaintNminis

I can't wait to see Raven's Baby Too!


----------



## Wings

StarRidgeAcres said:


> As for names, none yet. Just a superstition of mine, but I NEVER pick out names until the foal is delivered and I know it's healthy. Just my weird little thing.


I'm the same, I have a huge name list but I never look at it until the foal is on the ground. Last year I had a filly born with a rough start and I didn't even name her until the vet gave me the thumbs up






My tiny mare is in my avatar...Well she's tiny by my standards



I really seem to be turning towards the B Class/Overs so my little 31" Dreamy is the shortest here. But she's a trooper of a broody,





Looking forward to your foal! Certainly sounds like it could be a special one!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's resting all comfy right now, but she's obviously been rolling as she's COVERED with shavings!


----------



## Eagle

1.45am and she is munching away on her hay, she has that appy look again


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Diane, she stands there most of the time. A bit frustrating. If she continues this pattern, I may ask Heather to make an adjustment.

Thanks to all who are checking in!


----------



## Eagle

2.00am and she is stood quietly. I can see her fine at this time of night maybe it is a problem as the sun comes up and causes shadows?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's outside....but... Temptation, on MRF cam 1 is going to go TODAY and SOON if anyone wants to look.


----------



## Eagle

yes thanks for the heads up, I hope I get to see her foal before I go to bed


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I can't believe she hasn't gone yet!!!



Heather said she testing so ready this morning. They've got all eyes are her and aren't leaving her unattended because in addition to testing ready she is dripping milk. But I agree, she's standing pretty calmly right now! Those mares like to run the show, don't they???





And I see she's getting her stall cleaned and more straw put down.


----------



## srpwildrose

Parmela,

Raven is such a darling lil mare. I wanted her so bad when you had her for sale. Bet you are glad you kept her.

Pray she can foal easily. Bet it will be soon. I will be watching.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for watching ladies!

Yes, I do have some candid photos Heather took a few days ago. I'll try to post them in a bit. She actually didn't look at big to me in the photos, but when she gets right under the camera I can really see it then.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Congratulations to Heather and the gang! Temptation has a beauty of a LOUD filly!!!


----------



## Eagle

I am so glad that all went well this year.

2.15am and Raven has just gone down sternal


----------



## Eagle

4.09am, she was down sternal but only for about 5 mins now she is up and rubbing her booty


----------



## AnnaC

Nearly 6am and Raven down sternal snoozing quietly.


----------



## Eagle

She has been different tonight though, more active and she wasn't very comfy when she was down.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I agree, she is acting differently. And she's got her baby clip, so we are getting closer!


----------



## Connie P

Oh I am SO excited for you and Raven Parmela! I cannot wait to see this little one.  I will try very hard to pay attention so I don't miss her foaling. If you remember send me a private email or facebook message when she is ready!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Raven has stickey milk!!! It wasn't enough to test so she's under "house arrest" until Heather can get a good test on her! OMG! This is really going to happen!




































(All of the different emotions I'm feeling right now!)


----------



## MeganH

Yay! soon!

What cam is she on now? I can't find her!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I will try to keep the link in post 1 updated. She is being moved around as mares progress, etc.


----------



## MeganH

Ok- so she is in Wishy's stall right now.


----------



## Eagle

Bless you, I know just how you are feeling, at least you have peace of mind that she is in the best place. Before you know it you will be watching a video of your new baby playing just like Adele





I am off to bed now but I will be watching her tonight cam time.


----------



## targetsmom

I am so excited for you!!! Raven is clearly going to beat Toffee, who is only starting to think about bagging up. at day 303 (I think).


----------



## AnnaC

*Ooooooo how exciting!! Has Heather had time to do an up to date milk test yet?*


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yes, Heather got enough to test. It's 7.8 but I don't know what that means. I don't use this particular type of test. Maybe someone can



explain?


----------



## cassie

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Yes, Heather got enough to test. It's 7.8 but I don't know what that means. I don't use this particular type of test. Maybe someone can
> 
> 
> 
> explain?


if she is using the foal time tests which it sounds like she isn't ready yet... anywhere from 7 above they can stay at that level for weeks... my mare Penny is sitting at 7.2.... its when they get 6.8 or lower that you know it will be soon.

That is if she is using foal time strips? hehe sorry its not more exciting news for you...


----------



## Eagle

1.55 am and she is down sternal resting,



we get to watch Temptation's wild filly now too cos they are on the same cam, Chanel has been moved to the spot light





3.00am and I think she is down sternal again but it is hard to see her properly

4.50 and she is out flat and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Getting closer! Testing 7.0 now.


----------



## Eagle

slowly but surely





2.20 am and she is holding up "her" wall


----------



## AnnaC

3.15am and down sternal, snoozing quietly.


----------



## Eagle

4.00am and she is still down resting

4.50 am and finally Miss Lazy Pants gets up and has a big stretch. She is appy again


----------



## Connie P

I am peeking in on her every chance I get. I just love this mare! I hope you are blessed with the most beautiful baby Parmela!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for looking everyone!

Hey Renee, think she and Velvet will give me an appy?lol


----------



## Eagle

Yes, I think she is trying to tell us something. Lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, she's not on either of the cams tonight so Heather must not feel she's close based on her test and behavior. So you ladies have the night off from watching one mare! lol


----------



## JAX

I have watched off and on as I'm able and just wanted to let you know that I think Raven is a beautiful girl


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I was wrong! She's on cam 3. Link in first post. Thanks!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

JAX said:


> I have watched off and on as I'm able and just wanted to let you know that I think Raven is a beautiful girl



Thank you so very much for watching and for the kind compliment. She is one of a kind and I'm extremely blessed to be a part of it.


----------



## Eagle

2.40am and she is munching her hay


----------



## Connie P

5:48 a.m. Just checked in on her and she is standing quietly. The mare in the cam at the upper right seems restless though.


----------



## srpwildrose

I have been watching the mares at Mulligans also.....have all 3 cams going. They seem ready to go any time.


----------



## Connie P

I have about an hour to sit here an watch Miss Raven right now, so now would be a perfect time for her to foal.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Connie P said:


> I have about an hour to sit here an watch Miss Raven right now, so now would be a perfect time for her to foal.


Connie, I don't think she has any plans for the near future! Although her bag is progressing and her milk test is dropping, she really doesn't show any other signs. Not really uncomfortable, not really rubbing her but, nothing really points to early labor. So we wait.

My work is so busy these days that my fear is she'll go into full blown labor while I'm in a meeting or something I can't get out of to watch! Well, I guess that's why she's at Heather's place...so she gets the proper attention she needs.


----------



## Connie P

I hope she waits until night time for you Parmela. I would hate for you to miss her foaling.  She is a maiden mare so who knows what she will do. I have had mares literally be standing quietly in the stall one moment and then just walk off the wall to the middle of the stall, lay down and start pushing without one sign of labor. No kidding. You just never know what they are going to do.


----------



## vickie gee

Connie P said:


> I hope she waits until night time for you Parmela. I would hate for you to miss her foaling.  She is a maiden mare so who knows what she will do. I have had mares literally be standing quietly in the stall one moment and then just walk off the wall to the middle of the stall, lay down and start pushing without one sign of labor. No kidding. You just never know what they are going to do.


Amen to that! Faith is an old pro at foaling and that is *exactly* what she does. You could go for a bathroom break and come back to find her foaling. This year the only clue she gave was that she changed *which wall her rear was propped up against and then boom! I think that I will just lay down and have a baby...yeah, tired of being fat...let's just do this NOW! *



Mares! Expect anything.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I know ladies. Especially since she's a maiden, as you said, we just have no clue what she's going to do!


----------



## Connie P

Miss Raven is just full of shavings again this morning.  She is standing quietly by the door. Sweetie.


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet at Mulligans. Raven laid down and not looking too comfy. She is back to a rare shavings spotted miniature


----------



## Connie P

I watched her for quite awhile last night. She was very quiet.


----------



## AnnaC

Raven looking quiet but Blessed having tummy crunches - baby on the way???

Is it Blessed in her stall or is it someone else? I know the girls often get moved about.


----------



## Eagle

Blessed be has just had a beautiful colt


----------



## AnnaC

Oh and I missed it!! So it was Blessed!! Big strong colt and well marked too - love the round spot on his bottom!

I didn't realise Blessed was so close - she must have moved very fast.

Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Isn't he a little doll??? They really have some nice horses at MRF.

Yep, Raven must be outside today. Eating, eating and more eating!


----------



## cassie

congrats on the gorgeous little colt! can we see some piccies please?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm in class. Can't see cams on this phone. Talked to Heather. She's testing ready! No room to put her on own cam, but will try when she actually goes into labor. O M G!


----------



## cassie

oh wow very exciting! everybody seems ready to go!


----------



## MeganH

Yay, Raven!!


----------



## MeganH

Chanel looks really interesting. Heavy breathing sternal, flat, sternal, flat over and over


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I agree, Chanel looks close! Heather said in her email tonight that she expects them to probably go Chanel, then Precious, then Raven. I'm not familiar with the tests she uses, but the numbers are: 6.8 on the strips and 24 on the refractometer. BIG change in a short amount of time. She has so many mares close that we're working on split cams. She will try to switch to full screen if one mares starts labor, but no guarantees.

All extra eyes are appreciated!

Have I said this lately? O M G!!!



:shocked


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Some pictures.

Day 298 and day 303 (she one with the shaved belly):


----------



## Connie P

I am SO happy that Raven did not foal while my internet was down. She looks great Parmela and is in perfect hands! I can't wait to see her little wee one.


----------



## Eagle

Parmela keep taking deep breaths



we are here with you and holding your hand (well virtually)

If heather is using Foal-time strips which I think she is 6.2 is foaling range so you might still have a little wait.




this is so exciting


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks ladies!

I've decided Raven is going to hold out until Saturday because that's my birthday! Think she will play along???


----------



## Eagle

oh how exciting



for Saturday, I think she will hold out bwdik


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for the explanation Diane. I'm not familiar with these strips. I'm used to the Mother Natures ones which I consider "Foaling for Dummies" as I just need to know when the test finally gets to the right color, I've got a baby coming in 24 hours, guaranteed! LOL. Yep, Foaling for dummies suits me just fine!


----------



## MeganH

She is hard to watch since she is so dark on the quad cam!


----------



## Connie P

Checked in on Raven a bit ago and she was just milling around her stall.


----------



## Eagle

Raven is full screen on cam 3


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yippee! I hadn't even noticed. I've been so darn busy at work. Don't these people know I have other things to do???





Geesh, if they could just give me my check and not expect me to do anything, I'd get a lot more of the stuff I wanted to accomplished!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Ooops. Spoke too soon. Back to sharing her cam. Oh well. Heather will do what's best and I'm sure as she really gets closer, and if at all possible, Heather will put her on a full cam. I trust Heather totally!


----------



## srpwildrose

I have been watching all mares morning noon and night!!! I see Chanel has a foal...filly or colt?

And oh so beautiful little foal! Congrats to owner.

Hope Raven goes this weekend too.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Chanel had a beautiful colt!! Congratulations to all involved!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well folks, it's about that time!





Heather says Raven is getting very uncomfortable and is testing at the top of the refractometer (over 30) so milk is READY! And she's testing close, but not technically ready on the test strips, but she said Eve foaled not testing ready but with a lower test on the refractometer. So, we're getting ready for a baby folks!!






:SoHappy



:nervous



Today is day 310!


----------



## targetsmom

Definitely looks like she will beat Toffee!! Best wishes for an uneventful foaling.


----------



## Eagle

don't forget to breath Parmela


----------



## MeganH

Prayers for a safe foaling! I see she doesn't have her own cam yet. She is hiding in her corner.


----------



## bannerminis

Best of Luck Parmela and Raven. Will be watching when I can and keep everything crossed.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks ladies. Honestly, I'm pretty much dying over here.



I may start drinking.


----------



## srpwildrose

We can all share in your "spirits" when the baby arrives......





We are all ready to see that beautiful Raven baby!!!


----------



## Eagle

Parmela it is rude to drink alone so I guess we better join you


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Please do join in ladies! The more, the merrier!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


>


Renee, that's more than a sip, that's a guzzle!


----------



## Eagle

once I get started


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well Ravey does look uncomfortable. Kicking at her belly, rubbing her back legs together (she must think she's a cricket



) and I also saw her kind of throw herself at the wall where her nametag is. I guess that baby wants to come out!


----------



## bannerminis

Well I have had my glass of wine so "CHEERS" (I got the wine for a shepherds pie but there was enough for me too LOL)

I saw that they had raven pulled out and looked to be testing her milk. Keep us posted on the new results.


----------



## bannerminis

You know I have just noticed that your Raven is related to my boys.

My boys are by Seahorse Gold Melody Grand Buckeroo who is out of AF Gold Gazelle (your mares dam)

I dont know what that makes them (nephews



)

Here is Roo (my boys sire and Ravens 1/2 brother)











and her Irish relations (well bred in the UK but they are here since they were yearlings and have strong Irish accents now



)

Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner






Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset


----------



## bannerminis

Well looks like Raven has her own cam again so I am guessing that last test must have her testing a lot closer to foaling.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Small world Karina!!

I noticed Ravey is now on cam 2


----------



## bannerminis

Raven is not looking comfy and now she is flat out and those legs are straight out. Not contractions yet I dont think but definitely keeping an eye while I am printing pics


----------



## bannerminis

She had a good roll (I thought she was going to go through her partition) and is now back to looking like a shavealoosa. Not happy and yawning


----------



## MeganH

She does not look comfortable.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

bannerminis said:


> She had a good roll (I thought she was going to go through her partition) and is now back to looking like a shavealoosa. Not happy and yawning


I thought she was going to break through the wall too! And I love Shavealoosa!!



New breed!! I'm going to start a new registry. Anyone want to join?


----------



## bannerminis

LOL I think we all own some shavealoosas.

butt to the wall and heaving breathing. Those little nostrils are flat out


----------



## weerunner

three yawns in a row, looks like foal is coming soon!!


----------



## MeganH

heavy breathing.. poor mama.. it's almost over


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OK ladies... Place your wagers!

When will she foal, what sex and what color!


----------



## targetsmom

Some one should remove the sign on the Barn Alarm for her cam that says "It's a colt" - I was confused!


----------



## MeganH

well I wish she would just stop drop and foal right now so I could watch since I will be going to bed soon.





My guess is 3:30am... a black filly





I wish they would take the colt memo down too!


----------



## targetsmom

Looks like someone heard us - the "it's a colt" sign is down!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

MeganH said:


> well I wish she would just stop drop and foal right now so I could watch since I will be going to bed soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is 3:30am... a black filly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would take the colt memo down too!


Wow Megan, tonight even. Goodness. Maybe I'm not seeing the same things you guys are. I don't think it's tonight.


----------



## MeganH

wishful thinking





I know those mares have tested "ready" for days and days and days.. I want Raven to test ready and foal! lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm hoping for black, smokey black or palomino, but I'll take anything. We know Velvet carries creme and is a smokey black. What I don't know is if Ravey is homozygous black or not. Even though her dam is palomino with tons of palominos in her background, she still could have carried one black, right? That always confuses me. I think Ravey's sire may be homozygous for black, but I don't know.


----------



## vickie gee

My oh my this is getting exciting. I am going to bed soon but will be up shortly...zzzzzzzzzzzzz....and will be checking in. If she can do this say...4:00 am CST I will be in the spectator stands. Ok, so we have parents black and black, but not sure if hetero or homo for both or either, right? and then there is some cremello. I say a dark filly that will do a 180 degree turnaround on whatever color you think she is when she is a yearling! Best wishes for a healthy little one! Have you tried to to run possibilities in the color calculator? Just curious.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Assuming both carry red and black here are the possibilities:

46.88% - 
​
*Smoky Black *

46.88% - 
​
*Black *

3.13% - 
​
*Palomino *

3.13% - 
​
*Chestnut *


----------



## vickie gee

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Assuming both carry red and black here are the possibilities:
> 
> 46.88% -
> ​
> 
> *Smoky Black *
> 
> 46.88% -
> ​
> 
> *Black *
> 
> 3.13% -
> ​
> 
> *Palomino *
> 
> 3.13% -
> ​
> 
> *Chestnut *


Dark horse with 50% chance of being a filly!


----------



## minimomNC

Hey there Parm, I have a yearling gelding in training now to show that is out of two black parents, so anything is possible. His dam is smokey black and her dam is palomino. The first foal this mare had was also palomino when bred to a buckskin, next was bay sired by a silver bay roan, then my palomino and this year bred to a grey, she had a grey. Color is a funny thing, thats for sure.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Quester

Palomino can NOT carry black...palomino is homozygous red with one cream. What color is the expecting sire and who could have still carried black?


----------



## Eagle

shavealoosa 



I love it





I say a filly @ 4.30am tonight . I need to go and look at daddy again before I say what colour


----------



## weerunner

Wow, I cannot believe she's still preggers. I was sure she'd have it while I was getting some much needed sleep. I'm voting a little black colt.


----------



## Connie P

Checking in on Raven this morning. I see that she is like my Heidi and loves to spill her water bucket. Stinker!	She is fussing with her hay bag and has her decorative shavings as usual.  Come on Miss Raven...............we are all waiting for your little wee one to arrive!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, I watched all night, even though I have to work all day today. And of course I have a full day of meetings, so I can't watch from work. I will be oneI unhappy horse mommy if she has it today when I can't watch!


----------



## Eagle

She has been more restless than normal, I hope she waits for you.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Quester said:


> Palomino can NOT carry black...palomino is homozygous red with one cream. What color is the expecting sire and who could have still carried black?


Well, obviously Raven carries black and so does the sire of the foal she's carrying.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Wow I had no idea there was a separate board for foalings and cams! This is excellent - well done!! Yes, we need a place for the "minis on cams" as the big horse people tend to get camera shy when it comes to the minis foaling.

Yes, Miss Raven is still very pregnant and very uncomfy. I'm shocked that she is still pregnant this morning. She is testing up and down on the strips, but the refractometer has her milk ready. She's giving us more and it's thickened up alot...very sticky.

I'm not sure if it's the weather, the diet changes (we are using some different herbs this year) or just a strange year, but everyone is testing ready forever. We have never had a year like this. Normally when they test ready they go and I swear by the Foal-Time strips. Must be that Solar thingy going on....too busy to watch the news so not sure what it's called.





Heading to the barn for chores soon....and that's not shavings on Raven. It's fairy dust...(filly) LOL


----------



## Eagle

Heather I love it "fairy dust"



so she isn't a shavealoosa


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Ummm.... Where did Raven go?


----------



## MeganH

Someone just came in and got her but I don't know who and why lol


----------



## MeganH

There is our answer: ROOM SERVICE!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Wow! Room service is right! Total stripping of the stall and it looks like it's being disinfected also. Prepping for a nursery!!


----------



## Eagle

what a wonderful service


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm wondering if Heather will come to my house!!! Wowzer.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Ladies, I have to go into a meeting where I won't be able to watch at all. Can someone PLEASE call my cell phone (314.415.0050) if she goes into labor? I will leave the room and try to find the nearest computer to watch. Thanks!


----------



## Eagle

me too Diane, there is nothing worse than fumbling around for a number when the look ready to pop


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks so much ladies!



You guys are the BESTEST!

I'm back for a bit. I do have more meetings later, but for now I can watch. She seems to just be standing there. Was she doing anything while I was gone?


----------



## Connie P

Peeking in on Raven now. She is standing quietly.


----------



## Eagle

she isn't her usual self but nothing that shouts "I'm having a baby"


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm ready to shout "Have that baby!" through the monitor! That baby is perfectly well done at this point. Time to spit it out.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Dang it. I have another meeting and this one I won't be able to step out of. I'll be able to check back in in about 1.5hrs. Hold on Ravey until I get back!

Hey, didn't I just yell at her in the last message to pop that baby out??? My multiple personalities are coming though.


----------



## Eagle

remember the deep breaths


----------



## vickie gee

Eagle said:


> remember the deep breaths


Yes, deep breaths..._with a paper sack over your head! __now see, much better. _


----------



## Eagle

Precious is foaling now.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=mulligan


----------



## MeganH

thanks for the link, Renee


----------



## vickie gee

Is Heather with her????


----------



## vickie gee

OH, good girl! What a pretty little one!


----------



## Eagle

A beautiful Filly Congrats


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I can't believe I missed it!


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I see Jewel and Raven have decided to start getting their figures back before foaling as they both had liposuction while I was in Limerick today





They both look to have shrunk around their flank area. Might explain why Raven was acting so stressed yesterday if she was getting that baby in position.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

vickie gee said:


> Yes, deep breaths..._with a paper sack over your head! __now see, much better. _


I'll have what Vickie's having!





Also, on another note. You guys probably don't realize this, but I have this thread set to "follow" so I get emails when someone posts. So I go off to my meeting and all these emails start flooding in, so I think something's going on. Well, I don't take the time to open them in order, I just open the latest one that had come in. It's from Renee and it says "A beautiful filly. Congrats!"

What???? Nobody even called!!! I jump up, practically knocking chairs over, haul-butt out of the room



only to read other messages and realize it's Precious that's had a filly, not Raven!



So happy for Precious, but SO disappointed that Raven hadn't had a filly.





BTW, I felt like a dumb-arse for not realizing what was really going on! But in the end, it was pretty funny.


----------



## bannerminis

Actually thats funny because I was in Limerick all day. I tuned in on the phone over brekkie in the cafe but that was it till now and I read the same thing and thought OH CRAP I missed it only to find it was another mare


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's on cam 1 now, btw.

Heather texted me... "Big bag...lots of milk...testing ready in all aspects."

O M G!! Where's that bag Vickie suggested!

Ladies, I will be out of the house tonight, but able to watch on Robert's phone. I hope I don't miss it. Someone PLEASE call or text me if you see anything. *314.415.0050. *


----------



## bannerminis

I am going to bed now shortly but bringing my own phone to bed and hope to tune in so I spot anything I will give a shout. Although most likely as its Cassies day time she will be the one to spot something.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Ladies, I will need to conserve Robert's battery on his phone to ensure I have enough to watch the "event" so what I'll do is keep track of the emails, this thread and any texts that come in. So, if you think she's getting close, will someone post and/or text or call me so I can pull up the cam on the phone? Thanks!

Ok, talk to you all in a bit hopefully. *fingers crossed* for a safe foaling and a healthy momma and baby!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OK, mommy's home and it's 8 minutes til it's officially my birthday, so come on Ravey and give momma an awesome birthday present!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks Diane!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You're welcome!!!!
> 
> And did you notice Raven is a "wanta-be" appaloosa tonight??


Diane, I did notice and she's starting to make me wonder if she's telling me to change my breeding program.lol

On another note, I guess I always thought mares didn't eat well immediately prior to foaling. Seems like all of mine I've foaled out here at home didn't eat their dinner completely just before foaling. If that's true, Ravey isn't foaling tonight as she's been eating that hay like it's the last left on earth! She's really chowed down tonight. Thoughts? Your experiences, ladies?


----------



## Eagle

Parmela I am so sorry I frightened you



I should have written Precious had a filly



I am so stupid.

3.00am and she is out flat


----------



## AnnaC

Happy Birthday Parmela!!

I'm with Diane - had several mares drop down and foal with their mouths full of hay!!

Come on Raven - today would be the best day to give your Momma her special present!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> Parmela I am so sorry I frightened you
> 
> 
> 
> I should have written Precious had a filly
> 
> 
> 
> I am so stupid.
> 
> 3.00am and she is out flat


You are SO not stupid Renee. It was funny! Sometimes technology gets the better of all of us.

Thanks so much for watching Ravey.


----------



## targetsmom

Happy Birthday Parmela!

Yes, I learned back in 1973 (with a big horse) that mares can eat while in the first stages of labor. Has happened with the minis too.


----------



## Connie P

Happy birthday Parmela! I hope you have a really great day and no birthday present would be better than if little Miss Raven would present you with her bundle. 

In answer to your question regarding mares eating before foaling. In all 17 years of breeding miniature horses I have never had a mare go off feed or not finish their meal prior to foaling. Like Diane and AnnaC my mares foal with hay hanging out of their mouth LOL.

"I" eat alot too when I know they will foal also - nervous habit" LOL


----------



## Eagle

Have a great day Parmela.





Come on Raven, today is the best day to have your baby!


----------



## bannerminis

Happy Birthday Parmela and I hope you have a wonderful day.

My mare Slaney eats as much as she can before foaling. Last yr she ate her dinner and all but a mouthful of hay, then she went and stood in the corner for a few mins but then got down and back up, started digging, back down and started to foal. I knew she was close as everything told me she was close but she gave no signs of being uncomfortable and she ate everything put in front of her.

Same with Shimmer who was a maiden - she cleaned up her dinner and ate a good lot of her hay before she started to show signs and even though I knew something was going to happen she still went and grabbed a few mouthfuls of hay.

I actually thing I would be worried if they did go off their feed LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for the birthday wishes!!! Another year older, not what I had in mind.

I can't believe she didn't have that baby last night!





This morning we're off to the vet (2 hour drive each way) to have my two older mares examined. She better not have it while I'm away!!!


----------



## MeganH

Happy Birthday, Parmela!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Best of Luck at the vets today. I hope you get the all clear for your Ladies


----------



## targetsmom

Where did Raven's cam go????


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I don't know. I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Cam back on


----------



## Eagle

1.10pm and she is down sternal resting. I see on MS that the filly fairy cam back last night so feel free Miss Raven to foal


----------



## Eagle

4.24pm and it looks like she is breathing fast


----------



## MeganH

She is looking a bit interesting now.


----------



## Eagle

I am betting she will go tonight


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

You ladies see more than me. I see the same mare I've been staring at for a week!


----------



## bannerminis

I must say she has periods of been really uncomfortable and again those little nostrils are going like the clappers. I am going to say tonight too especially as everything else is testing ready.

Raven, Red Snow and Laney are going to foal tonight and maybe even BB



The race is on


----------



## Eagle

Lets hope the filly fairy is on Redbull


----------



## bannerminis

Well it does give you wings LOL and she might need a vodka with it


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Filly fairy on Red Bull, I love it!

Raven looks like she's knows dinner is coming or something. She's watching something over the wall.


----------



## bannerminis

She looks like she is going to throw a strop if she doesnt get it now LOL


----------



## Riverrose28

You guys are too, too, too much! Wish I had high speed so I could watch marestare, as it is I can only entertain myself with all of you guys talking and watching. If Raven foals tonight please post pictures for us in the boonies that don't have high speed, Please!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I agree with Terry, you guys crack me up! And certainly Terry, I'll put up pics as soon as Heather has time. Her first priority are all the foals coming!!!lol

Well, tail is braided. I'd say Heather thinks we're close.


----------



## Eagle

I am of to bed now, Parmela my sons and I have added Raven to our prayers for a safe and easy foaling.

I am secretly hoping she will wait for me


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> I am of to bed now, Parmela my sons and I have added Raven to our prayers for a safe and easy foaling.
> 
> I am secretly hoping she will wait for me


Awwww, thanks Renee. Sleep well. Hugs.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Look at cam three. Link in post 1.


----------



## bannerminis

LOL Raven has lovely handwriting.


----------



## bannerminis

I dont think Raven will hang on much longer she is obsessed with scratching and then she goes and stands and she looks like she is going to hyperventilate.

I can see her udder too now the tail is braided so fingers crossed she will push out that little filly


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Love it! What a great thought!

Sending prayers for a smooth, safe foaling for Raven.


----------



## Mulligans Run




----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you for the close up - such a lovely thought, I'm sure Parmela was suprised and also very touched.


----------



## MeganH

That is so cute!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks so much Heather and Shannon (and Ravey of course). What a special, sweet and totally unexpected surprise. It's not like you guys have anything to do these days.




:rofl





And thanks for the color pic. It's really beautiful and special to me.



:wub


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, I'm going out to a surprise dinner. Very mixed emotions. I really want to watch ravey on full screen, but he's waited 3 years for us to be able to go out on ky birthday. Again, mixed emotions. Going to try to watch via Robert's phone. If something starts, please text me if its possible.314.415.0050.

Prayers for all tonight.


----------



## 2minis4us

I notice her sides don't look flatter, like aren't they are supposed to ??


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Diane, a fountain of awesome information once again!

OK ladies, I'm back, let's get these mares to a foalin'! I'm actually surprised none were born while we were out.


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



I haven't had breakfast or fed the horses yet I just rushed to see what Raven was up to.

I see Heather and Shannon have been busy



Wow those girls are amazing



How thoughtful is that! Oh and Raven too.

How did you dinner go Parmela, did you get spoilt rotten?

2.30am and she is eating


----------



## Eagle

4.55am and Madam has just peed on her hay


----------



## Eagle

Well I have to sign out now. It is nearly 7.00am and she is quietly munching. It is Mother's Day in the U.K so I hope all you Mum's have a great day





I am off to lunch at my mother-in-laws



Lord give me the strength to close my ears and just smile politely



At least I will get to see the Show jumpers cos I haven't had a big horse cuddle for ages. If I remember I will take some pics.

Bye


----------



## 2minis4us

Thanks Castle Rock





I will be watching off and on today !!


----------



## bannerminis

Well I am back so will be staying tuned pretty much for the rest of the day.

Its mothers day here too and yesterday on Paddys day it was my parents 39th Wedding Anniversary so we went out to our local Chinese for a buffet lunch. To say I am stuffed is the understatement of the yr so a good job I have most of my jobs done already. A little mucking out to do later but other then that I can sit here a feel like a fat slob LOL.

These ladies are driving me mad I was sure one of them would have dropped a foal while I was gone LOL


----------



## Connie P

I should be sleeping but I am still watching over Red Snow and Raven!


----------



## bannerminis

Connie I am sitting here for the next couple of hrs you should go and have 40 winks while you can. I will put your number in my phone and dial if there is anything iffy if you want


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I can't believe she hasn't progressed. And I REALLY can't believe Red Snow hasn't dropped that bundle of fur-covered fun yet. C'mon mares, it's time!





Renee, I have faith in you, I know you can do it...if even for a couple of hours!



Maybe you can have a



or two to help.

Happy Mother's day to the ladies across the pond!

I had a fabulous dinner last night at my favorite place, Trattoria Marcella. Awesome flash fried spinach with friend calamari on top with lemon and other spices, salad and some spicy shrimp for my entree. All DE-lish! I got a dozen red roses, a darling tiny (about 1/2 inch tall) purple felted owl (for use as a good luck piece I guess) handmade of course and so darn adorable and then several new tools to replace ones that are past their days for my jewely making (a new saw handle, more blades and a new set of files, and a new rubber-nosed pliers). It was a wonderful evening even if Ravey didn't give me a birthday foal.


----------



## Eagle

I am back and I wasn't rude I promise



I took some pics that I will post on Odette's thread.

Parmela I am so glad you had a wonderful dinner and plenty of gifts



Miss Raven is in big trouble for not foaling last night and I hope she gives up that filly soon


----------



## vickie gee

Mares! Gotta luv em!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Check out Raven's cam! 6:00pm cam time.


----------



## Eagle

I have to go to bed now, can someone take a screen photo for me?

Safe foaling if she goes whilst I am dreaming.


----------



## bannerminis

I must say I got a bit of the giggles when I saw it LOL


----------



## Eagle

Rofl I got curious so I had to go and look. Heather and Shannon sure have a good sense of humour. Lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Here is the screen shot Renee. It says "Got milk? Out for cookies."

They are turning her out for a few mins to run while they do some clean-up in the paddock. Maybe it will get things going. *crossed fingers*

Sleep well Renee.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Well, she stood at the gate and paced to come back in. When Shannon let her in she dragged her to the stall. So she's a house plant for sure....prefers to be in under the fans rather than out. LOL They are so hot and itchy...unseasonably warm here.

She is still testing ready and has wax beads. Not sure what she's waiting on.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks Heather for the update! I think she's waiting on me to go back to work this week because she knows I have a presentation to Sr Directors this week and will be ridiculously busy prepping for that and will be working day and night. She's trying to turn me into a zombie like she's doing to you guys! Bad Ravey!!

And for cam watchers, she's back on cam 1, just looks like a different stall to me.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Yes, she has been moved to a big stall. She fits well in the long holding stalls, but we prefer to foal in the bigger stalls, plus she can have daily turn out out the back and still be on cam


----------



## MeganH

She is doing some serious scratching! lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Please foal tonight Ravey! Mommy's week is going to be tough and it will be hard to watch as much as I've been able to this week.


----------



## Eagle

She has moved up to the foaling suite



She has slimmed down too, she isn't lop sided any more





Not long not Parmela and then you will be up all night watching your new baby





Thank you so much for posting the pic of Heathers message, those girls are nuts


----------



## vickie gee

Very much a v bottom on that belly! 






 Soooooooo close.


----------



## Eagle

5.20am and she is stood quietly


----------



## Connie P

Okay Raven you can foal now that Red Snow is done. Show us your beautiful baby! If someone wouldn't mind texting me when she is in labor 586-850-2343 in case I am not in the house. I have been watching sweet Raven for a long time and do not want to miss her little ones debut.


----------



## Eagle

O.K Connie If I am here I will text you



I just hope I don't miss it


----------



## Eagle

6.18am and she has just got up from a long rest.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I hope you ladies are right about it being close. This has been a year in the making and I'm ready. Oh so ready.


----------



## Charlotte

Raven is doing the maiden mare thing.....

"I'm gona foal! I'm gona foal! ..... Nah, I think not right now"

But in her own good time she will.


----------



## Becky

I was expecting to see a new foal in her stall this morning. I guess Raven had other ideas. I'll keep watching......


----------



## Mulligans Run

I know now why Raven didn't foal last night. We had over 10 babies born yesterday on Mare Stare...I am still waiting on an official count...but I don't think Raven wants to share the "lime light". I think she likes being the center of attention and doesn't want to share. LOL


----------



## MeganH

Busy day on MS!





Come on Raven!! Let's get down to business and see that baby!


----------



## Eagle

the girls have all disappeared


----------



## MeganH

can't find Raven on any cam...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Checking w Heather now. Thanks ladies.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's outside for a bit. Thanks Heather!


----------



## Eagle

I was sure she was o.k but all 3 horses had disappeared so it is always best to check especially after what happened to Stef last year






Thanks for calling Heather


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks Renee. I appreciated that you were looking and I know Heather does too.


----------



## Connie P

I am sitting down with my dinner now and preparing to tune in to Raven Cam!


----------



## weerunner

Let us know which cam she will be on when she comes in if you can.


----------



## MeganH

She is on cam 1 right now


----------



## Mulligans Run

Bag photo...x-rated LOL Parmela asked me to post. Wax beads on ends.


----------



## Becky

That looks like a ready-to-foal udder to me! Hope she foals tonight. While I'm still watching!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

Bless her sweet little heart. I hope she foals tonight. I got to watch Red Snow give borth last night and would love to see Miss Raven tonight. Plus she looks ready!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

No! Wait til mommy gets home and can watch!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Ok, Mommy's home. You can foal now.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Mulligans Run said:


> Bag photo...x-rated LOL Parmela asked me to post. Wax beads on ends.


I told Heather I've had VERY experienced broodmares foal with WAY less bag than that!



It's time Miss Ravey, it's time.


----------



## vickie gee

Looks like she has breakfast ready for the foal.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

All she's done for days is eat. She stands in one spot, head down, eating. I told Heather (jokingly) to take her grain and hay away so she could concentrate on the business as hand. Heather's response was "Have you ever seen that program When Animals Attack?" Too funny! Heather doesn't want to star on that show which is what would happen if she took Miss Spoiled Rotten's food away.





On a more serious note... Isn't it weird she's so seemingly ready but nothing is happening? Honestly, she doesn't look that uncomfortable to me. I've seen no signs of stage one labor, nothing. I'd think if you body is saying ready with ph, baby moving into position, full bag (and for a maiden!) that she'd be starting labor. But nothing. Makes me wonder if there's some switch that most mares have that Raven doesn't. And maybe that switch isn't going off. Thoughts? Honestly, even though I've joked with Heather, I'm about beside myself with anxiety and worry that something is wrong with the baby and that's why she's not starting labor.


----------



## cassie

hmm I have no wisdom to offer sorry Parmela, but she sure looks ready to me!!! when my mare foaled she got wax that morning and had my colt by 8pm that night!! i just figured they are all like that LOL shows me how much I still dont know LOL


----------



## Eagle

Parmela I think some of it is about fear and self preservation. Some horses totally adapt to life with humans and are happy to stay in, be alone and wear rugs etc yet some horses never do and always want to be a "horse" these horses keep their senses more and act like they are in the wild.

If a mare in the wild was to show signs of labour Mr lion would lay down nearby and wait.



so please don't worry about Raven, she is doing fine and there is no reason to think different. Just go and look at Red snows art work and boy did she frighten her mum.

hugs from afar.

Renee


----------



## Eagle

3.42am and the cam is running really slow, I think it is their end cos other cams are running fine for me


----------



## AnnaC

Approx 3.40am and she's................................HOOVERING!! LOL!! Bless her!

Try to keep calm Parmela - not easy I know, but everything is looking good with Raven. I think I would be more worried if she had been showing signs of foaling on and off but not actually going ahead with the birth.

She will have this baby when she is good and ready (and when she gets fed up with keeping us all on tenderhooks!!)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

thanks Renee and Anna. I guess you're right, it's just not at all what I expected or what I'm used to. I've never had a mare test "ready" for so long and nothing. Never.

Ughhhhh! And she's STILL holding on!


----------



## Eagle

Every year they manage to find some way to freak us out



foaling early, foaling late, showing signs, not showing signs, I guess that is why we all love minis





5.47am and she is still hungry


----------



## Mulligans Run

Parmela, for what it's worth, several of ourvmares have tested ready for weeks. Many mares on Mare Stare have tested ready and waxed for weeks this year. It may be something in the air with these solar flares. I think it's Gods way of showing us that it's ultimately in his hands and she will go when she is ready and not a moment before.

Unlike Wishy, she doesn't seem miserable, she is very perky, especially at cookie time. She really is happier inside as well. She had the door open yesterday and spent sometime out, but a lot of time in.

They say a "watched pot never boils", but sooner or later she will foal, and she isn't overdue yet.

Breathe.....and relax.


----------



## Connie P

Parmela I understand how you feel, but really I stressed for nothing so I am going to tell you as many shared with me. Try to relax.




Raven will foal in her own time and in her own way. If she is not in distress she is fine. 

She is in the best of hands and I feel very confident that everything is going to be just fine. I have been watching her as much as I can and she looks very happy and calm. I do understand how worrisome this can become. As you know Red Snow was in labor for over 40 hours. I only had one meltdown at the 24 hour mark.





Big hugs friend. Hang in there!


----------



## Eagle

Group hug for Parmela


----------



## Eagle

She has been very quiet tonight



maybe she wants to pull a sly one on us.


----------



## bannerminis

Just to let you know I am watching the ladies but I am sick so keeping a low profile. I think my head is going to explode but as I am sitting down I can keep an eye or our mini tormentors


----------



## Eagle

bannerminis said:


> Just to let you know I am watching the ladies but I am sick so keeping a low profile. I think my head is going to explode but as I am sitting down I can keep an eye or our mini tormentors


Oh no Karina, I hope you get better very soon.


----------



## MeganH

I'm sorry you are sick, Karina. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for the group hug ladies! You all arel the BEST!!





I know you're all right. I will try to relax some. Try I said. No promises.

Karina, I sure hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## little lady

Parmela she is in awesome hands and she is looking great. When mother nature decides it is time it will happen...I know easier said then done! Will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers for a safe and healthy foaling.


----------



## Eagle

Raven has something written on her wall, I wonder if it is a list of instructions on how to foal by the book.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Well, as a matter of fact.....it is. And we added a "mini" plunger, which she was very interested in. Now she's standing at the wall, butt to the door, peeking through the crack into Wishy's stall. Not sure she was impressed with the directions since it doesn't indicate that cookies are involved.


----------



## srpwildrose

Great instructions. You guys are halarious!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! That set of rules is just brilliant!





However I am a little concerned about Heather's ability to keep control of things - there was somene walking around on the ceiling of one of rhe stalls a moment ago!





Hope you feel better very soon Karina.


----------



## little lady

Maybe she is holding out for more cookies...LOL! Silly girl.


----------



## MeganH

That is too funny!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OMG!



Heather is cracking me up...or is it just that Heather is cracking up??





I love Heather, she is just


----------



## Eagle

Heather where have you been all this time? you fit in just fine here



Only nutters are permitted


----------



## Mulligans Run

Ah...well then I found my way home! LOL

The upside camera...well I can't take credit for that. We have a couple of outside cams out that are under warranty so the guys were here trying to get them going. "Trying". LOL One is still out - the one I want the most. Isn't that the way it works though?

And now we have waxicles....


----------



## palsminihorses

Come on Raven!!!

Pam


----------



## Eagle

Yippee for waxicles



I hope she goes soon cos I have to take Alberto swimming tomorrow morning (Raven's night)


----------



## Becky

Well, that looks even more promising! Go Raven!!


----------



## Connie P

LMAO Heather - That is hilarous!




:rofl


----------



## MeganH

LET'S SEE A BABY RAVEN!!


----------



## AnnaC

Waxing is good Raven - now you just have to proceed a little bit futher and..............................................................BABY and COOKIES!!


----------



## Mulligans Run

Shannon has her out for her nightly check. Wax on....wax off.....


----------



## Eagle

Miss Raven is not a happy camper!


----------



## MeganH

I looked at the screen and was wondering who in the world I was seeing (didn't recognize) and realized they switch Ravens cam again lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hey, she's just standing there, NOT EATING! Maybe she's thinking about the business at hand.


----------



## palsminihorses

She's sure doing some belly kicks! Woo Hoo! Get R Done, Raven!!

Pam


----------



## dgrminis

Only time I have seen her lay down flat out -- I am hoping this means that she is about to let us see that foal


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OK, Ravey, you actually have to PUSH. That baby won't come out on its own. Good luck my sweet. I know you can do it! Mommy loves you.

Now PUSH!


----------



## MeganH

Come on Raven... don't just lay there.. you have a job to do


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Let's pray she's doesn't do this for 40 HOURS like Red Snow!


----------



## Becky

I think Raven is looking real imminent. Haven't seen her acting this way before.....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I agree Becky. Heather and Shannon are watching closely and are ready.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

And.... nothing. Geez!


----------



## Becky

I think there's going to be a double header tonight. Raven and Wishy!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I think you're right Becky!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

And more nothing.


----------



## dgrminis

I think they must be "talking" through that stall wall about who can keep us waiting the longest


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OMG! Dancer on cam 3 looks to be coming from the back of the pack. I think she's going VERY soon


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

dancer's foal is out


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

LOUD colt for Dancer! Congrats Shannon and Heather. And nice work Shannon!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, Raven is not totally into what all is going on across the aisle and has no intention of getting to her own business.


----------



## palsminihorses

Geez, I missed Dancer foaling! I had Raven and Wishy up, but not Dancer. He's a beautiful colt! Big Congrats!

Pam


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Pam, she was no where on the radar. She went from nothing to crossing home plate in a few minutes. They said she was sneaky last year too. Beautiful colt.


----------



## srpwildrose

palsminihorses said:


> Geez, I missed Dancer foaling! I had Raven and Wishy up, but not Dancer. He's a beautiful colt! Big Congrats!
> 
> Pam


I know, Pam I was doing the same thing. Then got to wondering why Wishy was so anxious in her stall....so went to cam 3 and there was the new colt. Handsome colorful colt!!!






May-be that will bring Raven into labor tonight...


----------



## palsminihorses

Maybe after things settle down, Raven will decide to foal. I was hoping she would do it before I went to bed. LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Here's one that popped up on low alert. Anyone know them?

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=minidreams


----------



## Becky

I completely missed Dancer! I didn't know there was another mare on cam ready to go. I wondered why there were people in the barn. LOL Wishy still looks imminent and I think Raven will get with it soon.

I may have to check in the morning to see these new foals. Getting ready to call it a night here.

Well, I guess I'll stay up long enough to see Wishy foal. If Raven gets with it too, Heather and Shannon could get some sleep tonight.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Night Becky. Thanks for checking in on Ravey!


----------



## srpwildrose

Wishy is foaling NOW!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

first a loud colt and now a loud filly! Congrats MRF!


----------



## Eagle

Wow it looks like Heather and Shannon have been busy tonight,



How come Raven didn't get the memo?





I am taking Alberto for his first swimming lesson now so she is bound to foal the only night I am not here watching her.





Cassie if you are around when she goes can you text me and I will pull her up on my phone.


----------



## AnnaC

Many congrats on the new babies!

4am and Raven standing quietly!!


----------



## Connie P

Oh my goodness are you kidding me Raven? I stayed up until my little eyes couldn't take it any longer and was worried she would foal while I slept, but NOOOOOO - I see she is still pregnant this morning. LOL. That's okay - now I get another chance to catch the big event. Come on sweet girl.


----------



## Eagle

I'm home and she is still alone



Raven I have extra cookies of you foal this morning


----------



## Becky

I can't believe Raven didn't foal last night! What is she waiting for? That plunger is going to have to come off the wall.


----------



## little lady

I agree, I think it is time to get the plunger!



I gave up



and went to bed last night and thought sure she would have a wee one in the stall with her. So we wait some more...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, it's 8:20am my time and I can't watch any longer. Will be in back to back meetings until at 1:30pm my time, so certainly she will foal while I can't watch!

I waited up SO late last night and was so frustrated that nothing happened. Yep, time for the plunger.


----------



## palsminihorses

I checked my computer each time one of our dogs had to go out during the night. I see that Raven is still holding on to her precious foal!! And I missed seeing Wishy foal too. Parmela, I'm sure there will be lots of eyes on your little girl today! Try to have a good day at work.

Pam


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I have been lurking and watching Raven and am AMAZED she hasnt foaled yet!!! Looks like my mares arent the only ones driving people crazy!!! I am excited to see her tiny black foal though!!! We love the tiny ones!


----------



## bannerminis

Well I cant believe that Miss Raven is still hanging on. I have been watching her and as I couldnt sleep last night with all the aches and pains I found myself doing a bit of marestare.

Thanks for the get well soons. I am feeling better tonight finally. My parents were great and took the kids after school so it was just me and Abby miserable together but we are both improving. So I hope I get some sleep tonight and I HOPE that Miss Raven finally does the deed. I must say she is looking slimmer when the camera is directly above her so how much longer can she last?? Is anyone giving odds LOL


----------



## Eagle

I am glad you are feeling better Karina






Raven is walking much slower and finally has that "about to foal look" but what do I know



I am hoping that she will go tonight so Parmela can relax


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Is Raven still on camera 1 or did she get switched again. Cam 1 is not loading properly, comes up with a white screen and exclamation point?


----------



## MeganH

She is on cam 1. I am watching her now eating.


----------



## MeganH

I agree her body is thinner from the top view


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now, I will pull the cams up about midnight your time.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Glad you're feeling better Karina!





Well, I'm home now, so Raven...feel free to get this party started!



I'm tired of



with you. It's



. Else I give Heather permission to use the plunger in any way she sees fit!


----------



## bannerminis

I say use the plunger, I mean she does have her rules up on the wall in Black and White


----------



## Becky

You know, I thought she looked slimmer today too. A sign........


----------



## Connie P

Oh Miss Raven

you are a misbehavin

please get those hormones ragin

so we can see what you've been cagin................


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

LOL Connie!


----------



## Mulligans Run

I'm not sure how you can tell that she's thinner. All I have seen for the past two hours is her hinney...her head has completely disappeared in a halo of hay.


----------



## Becky

Heather, LOL!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Seriously Raven. Stop, drop and roll!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG I just looked and she is NOT EATING!!!! Its a miracle, well maybe if she would lay down and foal it would be LOL!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

O M G! Heather, take her freakin hay away! She can't possibly need any more to eat! Good lord, Raven. Disengage your head from the pile of hay and get busy! If I have to get on a plane, it's not going to be pretty. Considered yourself warned.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

My, Wishy's filly is a little #^$! She just doesn't want to give Wishy a moments peace. She's always trying to start something, climbing all over mom, bucking, trying to kick, pinning her ears. Good luck Heather, she's a pistol!


----------



## Eagle

3.10 and she is eating STILL


----------



## bannerminis

5.10 and all quiet with Miss Raven. Are you sure she is pregnant?? Or maybe she will give birth to a bale of hay


----------



## Eagle

she is doing her crickety thing again.

Karina I was wondering if she foaled and the baby is hiding under the hay.


----------



## Connie P

She was just kicking away at her belly - seemed very agitated there for a few minutes, but now seems to be standing quietly. Oh Raven - pretty please???


----------



## Eagle

7.00am and she is as quiet as a mouse so I am signing out for a bit.


----------



## little lady

OMG Raven you are in the same spot when I went to bed! Still eating hay!


----------



## palsminihorses

little lady said:


> OMG Raven you are in the same spot when I went to bed! Still eating hay!


That's just what I was thinking! LOL

Pam


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I don't see how it's possible for a mare of her size to even eat that much! Where the heck is she putting it????


----------



## palsminihorses

Okay, where is Raven? Turned out for a little bit? I didn't check the other cams. Hubby is waiting on me to go to Lowe's to look for a 'doggy door,' and he asked me "What are you doing?" I reply, "I'm trying to see where Raven is!" LOL

Pam


----------



## srpwildrose

Connie P said:


> Oh Miss Raven
> 
> you are a misbehavin
> 
> please get those hormones ragin
> 
> so we can see what you've been cagin................


Thats great.


----------



## little lady

She is back in a stall with hay/straw sprinkled on top of shavings...wonder just wonder...she also is being quite creative in using the hay rack as a back scratcher.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Cam 3 I believe. Let me see about the link... Nope, cam 1.lol

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=mulligan


----------



## Eagle

14 minutes later and STILL using the hay rack as a back scratcher!


----------



## MeganH

I have NEVER seen a mare scratch as much as she does!


----------



## Eagle

Parmela are you watching? I don't remember you saying if you had meetings today or not?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yep, I'm watching guys.

I actually, silly me, expected her to finally foal last night so I made arrangements to work from home today so I could watch the baby and recover from no sleep. But NO! Now she'll probably go tonight with me having an all day leader meeting tomorrow. I'll have to be up early and I won't be able to watch all day.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Everytime I looked at her last night she was head down in the hay. I honestly contemplated walking down and seeing if she had tipped forward and was stuck.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Mulligans Run said:


> Everytime I looked at her last night she was head down in the hay. I honestly contemplated walking down and seeing if she had tipped forward and was stuck.


LOL

I know, I couldn't believe it. How can a mare of her size eat so freakin much???


----------



## Mulligans Run

Oh, and she will be put back in her stall tonight. I just had to move Dancer and Simon so they could get some outside time before they go to the Nursery barn, which will hopefully have cams by next week. Raven's stall will be cleaned well before she goes back in. Maybe a break from reading the rules will help her.


----------



## Eagle

Mulligans Run said:


> Everytime I looked at her last night she was head down in the hay. I honestly contemplated walking down and seeing if she had tipped forward and was stuck.






I kept refreshing just to be sure


----------



## Eagle

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Yep, I'm watching guys.
> 
> I actually, silly me, expected her to finally foal last night so I made arrangements to work from home today so I could watch the baby and recover from no sleep. But NO! Now she'll probably go tonight with me having an all day leader meeting tomorrow. I'll have to be up early and I won't be able to watch all day.


Thanks for letting us know. I think I just saw the Filly Fairy fly over my barn, I wonder if she is heading to Mulligan's Run??

Are you planning on going to Heather's to see your new baby when SHE is born? I don't know how far away you are, how long will they stay at the Mulligan's Beauty Centre?

Sorry too many questions


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I think I just saw the Filly Fairy fly over my barn, I wonder if she is heading to Mulligan's Run??
> 
> Are you planning on going to Heather's to see your new baby when SHE is born? I don't know how far away you are, how long will they stay at the Mulligan's Beauty Centre?
> 
> Sorry too many questions


I do hope to fly out for a quick visit after the baby is born, but my job and our finding a house will dictate the decision.

As for how long she'll stay, I don't know. I haven't even discussed that with Heather yet. I guess we'll wait and see and decide if she's going to Ed's, coming home or going to visit another fella!


----------



## Eagle

thanks




I need to know everything!


----------



## Eagle

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I do hope to fly out for a quick visit after the baby is born, but my job and our finding a house will dictate the decision.
> 
> As for how long she'll stay, I don't know. I haven't even discussed that with Heather yet. I guess we'll wait and see and decide if she's going to Ed's, coming home or going to visit another fella! *or going to live with Aunty Renee in sunny Italy *


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

To heck with Raven going to Italy...what about Parmela????? I think I could use a vacation to beautiful Italy.lol


----------



## Eagle

O.K you and hubby can stay a week when you deliver my girl.


----------



## little lady

She has wore herself out scratching and eating...resting peacefully now. (trying reverse psychology here maybe by posting this she will do something...?)


----------



## little lady

it was worth a shot...LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> O.K you and hubby can stay a week when you deliver my girl.


Well! I see where I rank.


----------



## MBhorses

Raven is moving her back feets alot right now. up and down with her legs lol.I think she might be getting ready for labor


----------



## Mulligans Run

She's imitating a cricket.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I can't believe this wasn't obvious to me earlier!





I finally know why she hasn't foaled yet. She's NOT in foal! She's fat because of all the cookies she's conned Heather out of!! And the moutains of fresh, yummy hay Heather has been giving her. She's not pregnant, she's indulged!


----------



## Mulligans Run

Dog gone it. I didn't want you to find out. I really like this mare...she licks my hand you know (tasting me to see if I'm good enough to eat). I think she needs to stay here forever and ever.....so we overloaded her on cookies. And we put itching powder on her so that there is some sort of movement in the stall to keep everyone entertained.


----------



## MBhorses

lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I knew it Heather.





As for her cricket routine, I wonder if we had a cam with sound if we'd hear the tiny chirping?





On a serious note, I'm hoping all this leg rubbing and her standing and not eating means we may get some activity soon? Thoughts?


----------



## Eagle

Heather that's not fare cos I asked for her first, lol oh and when are you going to give us a cricket dancing smiley


----------



## Eagle

Ok I will be serious for 5 minutes, the other girls held 2/3 days once they tested ready so I would think that she should go tonight if she does the same.

I am off to bed now and I will have Raven and her baby in my prayers


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Night Renee. Sleep well!

And Diane, I hope we do have something to show for all this by the time you get back.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OMG! Heather has a tiara on her head!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

And I quote Heather "She says she was waiting on her crown...now she can foal. The Princess has been crowned."

I responded that when she arrived at Heather's she was already a mess, but they have TOTALLY ruined her! I can hear Raven now "Finally! My beauty and royalness are rightfully recogzined!"

If they keep giving her the "royal" treatment, she's never going to foal. Why would she? After she foals and leaves Heather's she has to go back to being a normal horse. No horse in their right mind would want that fate.



Not once they've tasted to good life at MRF!


----------



## bannerminis

Oooh I love her Tiara although I had better not show Grace as she would want some for our ladies LOL.

Well I see Miss Raven has just gotten a big load of hay so no foaling for Raven tonight - she will be too busy eating


----------



## vickie gee

That's SO Raven!


----------



## palsminihorses

Raven, *please *let me be right about you foaling tonight!




I've been watching, and she does seem a little more aggitated.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

What the heck kind of dance is she doing???



Toe forward, toe back, toe forward, toe back, to the left, to the right. Repeat.


----------



## palsminihorses

Do you think she having some labor pains.............and doesn't quite know what to do about them?!! Hmmmmm. Maidens!!

Well, now she seems to have settled down.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

You gals crack me up!

And yes, we wait. 'Cause we've not done any of that...


----------



## Connie P

:whistling





Maybe she is waiting for April Fools Day?


----------



## Eagle

7.00am



Princess I am speechless


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm speechless...

Well, she'll probably foal today as I will be at a leader offsite with no access to my computer.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Well, hate to say it but looks like Ace has loose poo....what the heck? Everyone going to pass Raven?


----------



## targetsmom

Maybe she is waiting for Toffee to catch up????


----------



## palsminihorses

Geez Raven! You just *had *to prove me wrong, didn't you?!! I checked on her in the middle of the night when the dogs wanted out. And yep, I can see that she has even more of a 'V' this morning.

Parmela, so sorry you won't have access to a computer today. Bummer!


----------



## MeganH

I don't think she will foal while you are away from the computer, Parmela. She is quiet right now. She's put herself in the corner.


----------



## Eagle

Ace's baby is kicking so much that I can see it on cam


----------



## Mulligans Run

Restarting Cam Computer...it will be back momentarially


----------



## Eagle

WHAT IS RAVEN UP TO??

I just rang Heather and she is on full cam.


----------



## Eagle

now she has gone in and the cam is on outside


----------



## MeganH

she's really rubbing that bum


----------



## Eagle

phew



Thanks girls

I wonder if I should send a message to Parmela?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Girls, you have no idea how much I love you all! I can see my emails, and can post from ky phone during petty breaks. I appreciate hearing what's going on through your updates! Thank you so much.

I have my laptop in my car. It would take several mins, but could maybe see the cam if she really looks like she's going. Maybe. Would just need someone to let me know, which I think Heather will if she has enough notice.

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Eagle

oh thank goodness, I am sat here humming and haring with my phone in my hand on whether to disturb you at work or not. Can you give me your email and I will keep you updated.

She was acting really weird so I phoned Heather. She was closed in fast so I imagine the girls were already there watching her. She is now eating after having done some serious butt rubs.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I can receive texts at 314.415.0050.

My email is [email protected]

Text is faster.


----------



## 2minis4us

Poor girl ! The top of her tail looks a Brillo Pad LOL


----------



## Eagle

Great thanks


----------



## Mulligans Run

We have cowpies.


----------



## Eagle

yippeee for cow pies




Thanks Heather


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I will be so disappointed if I miss this. Can someone see if you can record it? Pretty please?


----------



## bannerminis

Well its about time she did something new but I see she is back to stuffing her face


----------



## Eagle

I don't know how to record but I will look on MS for a moderator. She is back to eating her hay now so maybe she will wait for you. What time will you get home?


----------



## Mulligans Run

If my moderators are available they record all births. They do a great job and will put music to it as well if you like. I think you'll be pleased.

Thank you to whoever called....I got the call on that phone and immediately looked up at the screen and saw her tail and feet and went running. I figured..yep..foal outside off cam - Parmela will kill us both LOL.


----------



## Eagle

I was doing chores and looked across at the screen and OH MY LORD! Total panic



good job I have your number on fast dial. lol


----------



## Eagle

I am going to feed my chips real quick whilst she is eating.


----------



## bannerminis

I am not budging till 6pm my time so 2pm Raven time so I have her up. But she is still eating LOL


----------



## MeganH

Wow I missed some action. Yay for cow patties. I hope Parmela can be home in time for her to foal but if not I do hope it gets recorded!

12:50 cam time and Raven is standing in her corner with her but by the stall door.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Again, I can't thank all of you enough!

Karina, Got your text via skype, but it wouldn't let me send a reply. I'm not familiar with Skype, so don't know what I should do. All I did was to type a typical reply...but it didn't go through. But I DO get your texts, so that's good to know.


----------



## MeganH

almost 1pm and Raven is still in her corner. I am about to go out and check my mare so will be back in a few minutes


----------



## bannerminis

Well thats good I can keep you updated if there is more to report which is good. No need to reply Parmela its more to keep you up to speed if there is any change


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Renee, I don't know what time I can leave today. It's a stupid "team building" exercise this afternoon and if I leave early I don't think it's going to be received very well, but I may just get to overwhelmed with anxiety and leave anyway!Lol

It's noon my time now and I would expect the earliest I can leave is 3pm my time and then I have an hour's drive home.

I'm going to see if anyone in my group has a phone that can get the video. I have andriod through Sprint and Sprint doesn't allow operating system updates, so I'm still on the first version...which won't stream some video...marestare being one that won't stream.


----------



## Eagle

O.K I am back. I threw my chips in with a pat on the bum and then byeeeeeeeeeeee. I guess I better go back down after dinner and say sorry


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks Karina!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OK ladies, I've got to sign off for a bit. I've put out the word and a couple of the ladies I work with think their phones will work. We're going to be in a big metal, warehouse type building (don't ask) so there may be a signal issue, but barring that, I may get to watch.

After we get there and try out the phones, I'll update again.

Love you all!!


----------



## bannerminis

If anyone has an iphone then you can get the skyfire app and you will be able to view marestare on that. Its what I use on mine


----------



## Eagle

yes me too Karina


----------



## Eagle

Fleming!


----------



## Riverrose28

Oh My! Since I have dial up I can't watch mare stare, but from all you guys posts sounds like she is in stage one. I'll be sending prayers and well wishes.


----------



## MeganH

I think I just saw her paw right by her hay.. she is now walking around

1:26 and she is munching on hay now


----------



## AnnaC

Gotta go do my teatime stable work. Fingers crossed for Raven if she foals in the next hour or so!


----------



## bannerminis

She doesnt seem to be eating with her usual gusto though


----------



## Eagle

the occasional belly kick, I think she is in the first stage


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OMG! I have wi-fi at this place!!! No idea whose it is, but I'm using it!!! You ladies are freakin awesome!!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh good are you able to watch now?

I must say that while she is eating she is moving round her hay. Normally I have to refresh the page as she is there so long without moving - the headless mini mare that I think the screen is frozen but its not she is just eating LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

It's choppy, but I can see, so for that I am grateful!

All of you are awesome, but a special thanks to Karina and Renee who are texting me updates from across the water!!!


----------



## bannerminis

No worries, if it was me I would be stressed out not been able to see so its the least we can do in keeping you updated.

Can still text if you want in case you cant stay glued all the time


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Karina, we've just ordered lunch, so we're sitting at a long table and I have my laptop next to me. At some point we start the "team building" stuff and then I won't be able to watch consistently. I'll let you know, because I'd like updates then if you can. Thanks!


----------



## bannerminis

Excellent. Let us know and you will be sick of our texting LOL

All my work is done and the minis wont be getting their dinner for another while so I am glued for now. I swear I will stare that foal out of her LOL


----------



## Eagle

me too Karina. Parmale you are so welcome. I am all nervous so I can't even imagine how you must be.




I am here glued and I won't move until you are home.

1.45pm and she is eating but as Karina said she is restless and not her usual self


----------



## Eagle

If you are texting I won't cos I don't want to bombard more Parmela, she might get in trouble



that would not be good. Just let me know when you go out.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Wow, her tailhead has really dropped!

I want to make sure I have enough battery since I don't know how long this will last. I'm going to close down my laptop. Someone please text me if she starts laying down or rolling, whatever. Thanks!


----------



## bannerminis

Will do


----------



## Eagle

you bet!


----------



## bannerminis

Eating hay, had a wee and now guess what Eating HAY


----------



## Eagle

Heather is doing some DIY


----------



## bannerminis

But what is she doing sifting through the shavings


----------



## Eagle

I think she is waiting for her mum to get home.


----------



## bannerminis

Yip I just texted to say nothing exciting going on and that she will get home with change at this rate LOL.

Renee we are going to have to stare really hard now to get the ball rolling LOL


----------



## Eagle

ok I am staring


----------



## Eagle

the cam has started to run slow for me, is it doing it for you too?


----------



## Eagle

I am going to reboot my computer real quick. Be right back


----------



## bannerminis

I think its a bit of both she isnt moving and it takes a fit of freezing. Its not doing it on the other cams. But I am watching the fan so once thats moving I know its not frozen since Raven has gone back to been the headless mini


----------



## bannerminis

Once she is been watched it would probably be good for her as she is just back to stuffing her face so no moving apart from the odd swish of her tail.


----------



## Eagle

O.k I am back. I think the problem was Matteo playing on his xbox which was interfering with my WiFi, needless to say I have sent him to have a bath.





Diane I agree, they made me walk all night with Matteo cos he was facing the wrong way and I wasn't progressing.


----------



## MeganH

They made me walk with both my kids... I remember passing all the other labor 'walkers' as we walked. lol


----------



## little lady

_Just checking in on Raven and I see she is in hoover mode AGAIN(as in vacuuming up hay leaves). _


----------



## Mulligans Run

I was trying to install a wireless pan, tilt camera to give us a better view of Ms. Raven. In the process I dropped a screw in the shavings. We don't take that lightly - so I was sifting through the shavings to get the screw, to which I was successful.

We have allowed Raven out, taken her outside of the barn and she stands at the gate and paces and hollers to get back in. Personally I don't think it's worth stressing her. She drags us back to the stall and is happy and content in her "temporary home". I will discuss with my vet who monitors the cams and get her input as well.


----------



## Eagle

I saw you hunting Heather, was that a metal detector? My vet lost his wedding ring last year whilst helping Britt foal so I bought a metal detector but I never found his ring. He got divorced a few months ago so I wonder if his ring was a sign


----------



## Mulligans Run

Magnet - very powerful. We keep it in the barn for when I'm a clutz. LOL I use it alot.


----------



## bannerminis

That looks like a very handy tool to have around. LOL Renee your poor vet.

Ok I am off out to feed my own brood. Back in about 10 mins


----------



## Eagle

Gosh I had never thought of that, you are





Stupid me, it wouldn't work with gold!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

The updates (emails and texts) have been awesome!! It's 3;50pm my time and I'm heading home! Will sign back on then.


----------



## Eagle

Is anyone watching Raven? It is 5.30pm cam time and I have to put the kids to bed.


----------



## MeganH

I am here now Renee


----------



## Eagle

oh good you are back, I was just about to post on Laney's thread.

good night all





Parmela I wish you all the best for a safe and easy foaling for Raven and a healthy, bouncy filly.


----------



## MeganH

Night night Renee


----------



## bannerminis

Night Renee sleep tight


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm sitting on the highway at a dead stop. Haven't moved in 45 mins. Accident I assume.


----------



## MeganH

She is deep in her hay at the moment lol


----------



## bannerminis

She is so deep in her hay I dont think she will ever come out LOL

Actually when I see her like that I think "cow tipping" but instead for her it would be "mini tipping"


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

*I'm home!*

Wow, what a mess the traffic was. It went from a one hour drive to almost 2 hours. Geesh.

I can't thank all of you enough. I don't know how I could ever repay you. How nice of all of you to keep an eye on her and to keep me updated so I could attend my meeting.



you all!


----------



## MeganH

So glad you are home!!!

NOW Raven... PROCEED!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Did anyone notice if she's had dinner? I'm assuming she has, but was wondering if she ate it with gusto or not so much. As soon as I typed that I realized how ridiculous it was because it's Raven...she ALWAYS has an appetite!lol


----------



## palsminihorses

We just got back home from visiting my elderly aunt. I had to check on Raven first thing. Geez, still no baby!!

I did see Raven eating her dinner before we left.



Hopefully the next time I check in, there will be a foal in with her!


----------



## MeganH

Raven, Raven, Raven... got that head in the hay again. We NEED to see a foal in that stall with you by the end of the weekend.


----------



## JAX

By the end of the night would be great too...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm with JAX! She needs to stop eating for 5 mins and push that baby out! Look at her tailhead? She's totally dropped off on both sides, her belly looks to be almost to the ground, once she does lay down it's obvious how hard on her it is to get back up...Raven, it's time. It's passed time!

And to makes things worse, tis past Tues evening when she did lay down and have some obvious contractions, I told Robert to go ahead and buy tickets to Cavalia. We'd been holding off because we didn't know what she was going to do, but we also didn't want to wait any longer than necessary since the tickets were going fast. So while she's looking to be in labor, he orders the tickets for this Saturday night (tomorrow) and then she stands up and that's the last we've seen of contractions from her. Now we have $200 worth of tickets to this show and she's still in foal!!! :arg!


----------



## Eagle

Good morning all. Gosh I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Eagle

She is in a trance, frozen to the spot





3.45am she has just gone down sternal

3.49am she went out flat for a minute and now she is up and standing in her corner


----------



## Eagle

I can't believe I totally freaked out Parmela's day yesterday and she STILL hasn't foaled.


----------



## flash13

I think today is the day we see the little one. Raven looks even more uncomfy then she has the last few days. And i just saw her do her cricket dance again. heres hoping for a baby TODAY


----------



## palsminihorses

Come on Raven, so mama can go to her show!! Hoping between now and Sat. evening she will foal!!

I've personally never had a mini, with as much wax as Raven has, go this long!! I know others have, but not me. I have had big mares go that long with wax though.


----------



## vickie gee

Maybe she didn't get the memo.......*PROCEED*


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> I can't believe I totally freaked out Parmela's day yesterday and she STILL hasn't foaled.


Oh, no problem Renee! I can't tell you how many times many of us have thought the deed was imminent...only for her to start her hours-long trance of head down eating!lol I think Raven has decided that she is special and she's only going to foal when she is ready. She doesn't care what the milk tests say or her body looks like; she's going to do it her way!

It's actually good for Raven that she's hundreds of miles away because if I was there I'd be



about now!lol


----------



## 2minis4us

Can we watch her outside ??


----------



## MBhorses

no foal yet


----------



## 2minis4us

I like seeing her have access to go out


----------



## Mulligans Run

Storms moving in. We are under a tornado watch. We have found that sometimes the barometric pressure changes will bring on a foaling. We can only hope.


----------



## 2minis4us




----------



## Becky

Heather, I certainly hope no tornadoes come your way. Living in the middle of 'tornado alley', they are definitely real and can be devastating.

But, as you said, sometimes a pressure change can get the show on the road and I hope it does in Raven's case!


----------



## Eagle

Stay safe girls!


----------



## Connie P

Goodness I hope you do not get tornados Heather, but...............I do hope Miss Raven decides to show us her bundle.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Tennis ball size hail in our areas, we had some hail but not that size. All mares/babies are in for a bit. Raven seems unscathed.


----------



## bannerminis

Miss Raven has been leaving her hay and circling and Yawning. I dont want to get excited again but maybe the storm is going to get her going FINALLY.


----------



## bannerminis

Definite activity.


----------



## MeganH

Hope so





wow what was that??

(looked like she was hunched over hopping?) contraction?? butt tuck??


----------



## bannerminis

I think we have lift off. Did anyone see that wince she just did


----------



## MeganH

Yea what was that Karina??

Yawning!


----------



## bannerminis

I only ever saw Shimmer do that and its contractions. So I think Labor is in progress. I have texted Parmela and Heather

Dont know how to do that barn alert thing


----------



## bannerminis

I hope Parmela doesnt miss this


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for the text Karina. In the car, have pulled over and watching on Roberts phone.

Please pray this goes well.


----------



## bannerminis

Another big wince from poor wee Raven. I hope all goes well for her.

COME ON RAVEN


----------



## MeganH

I just texted Parmela too



Hope she gets to watch


----------



## bannerminis

Oh Phew. I texted Heather too as they could have been doing chores


----------



## MeganH

Praying for a safe foaling

Lots of yawning, fleming..


----------



## bannerminis

She is down and the poor thing looks a little confused


----------



## MeganH

She does look confused.. wait til she see's what comes out from back there lol..


----------



## dgrminis

I just knew I had missed it when I saw all the updates but looks like maybe I am just in time






Come on Raven -- You can do it!


----------



## bannerminis

She looks like she could be getting close to pushing.


----------



## bannerminis

I wonder if she is blaming the hay for the attack of pain LOL


----------



## MeganH

Come on girl. PUSH!!


----------



## bannerminis

Glad to see her midwife is there


----------



## bannerminis

I see the bubble. Parmela you are about to be a granny LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Woohoo, I got back in the house just in time!


----------



## bannerminis

Good Girl Raven you have your baby


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Congratulations Parmela!!!


----------



## bannerminis

OMG its sooooo tiny

A baby boy but a cutie pie


----------



## MeganH

Congrats Parmela and Raven on your colt!! Good job helping Heather and Shannon!


----------



## dgrminis

Congrats Parmela and Raven! Looks like a tiny black colt! Adorable!


----------



## bannerminis

Awww how sweet are Mommy and Baby


----------



## JAX

Congrats on your beautiful colt!!


----------



## Charlotte

CONGRATULATIONS Raven! (and Parmela too) On your future World Champion Stallion!!!!


----------



## Connie P

Parmela asked me to update so here goes

Heather says it was a tight fit, leggy colt but all is well so far!

HUGE Congratulations Parmela! I am so very happy for you. Good job MRF!


----------



## bannerminis

Yes a big congrats to MRF too because they did a wonderful job. I love to watch them work. All nice and calm


----------



## Connie P

Parmela asked me to update so here goes..............

Heather says it was a tight fit, leggy colt but all is well so far!

Huge Congratulations Parmela! SO very happy for you and Raven!	Great job MRF!

I had just sat down for the first time today and tuned in and by golly she was in definite labor!








Whoops double post sorry........ I didn't think the first one posted! Oh well I got to say Congratulations twice!


----------



## srpwildrose

YAHOO!!!

Happy Birthday little colt.


----------



## srpwildrose

Mulligans Run said:


> Storms moving in. We are under a tornado watch. We have found that sometimes the barometric pressure changes will bring on a foaling. We can only hope.


Wondering if the storms are there and brought on Raven's labor???

Seems like mares decide to foal during storms.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

On my phone. Battery running down. Heather says very refined colt. Thank you for all the prayers.


----------



## bannerminis

Poor little guy looks like he was getting tired so he is getting a little help


----------



## weerunner

Oh dear, baby is not doing so well. I hope this milk they are syringing into him brings him around. Prayers for the little guy!!


----------



## bannerminis

I know and I really need to go to bed as the hr has changed so instead of 1 am its now 2 am and I want to know the little guy is ok.

Think I will bring my phone to bed and watch from there.


----------



## 2minis4us

Doesn't look good......


----------



## weerunner

No he is not responding like a normal healthy foal. I noticed the placenta basically came out with him, which makes me think oxygen deprivation. Please let this little guy be ok.


----------



## bannerminis

He looks a little perkier


----------



## 2minis4us

ray



ray



ray


----------



## weerunner

That looks promising, he is trying to stand!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh please let him be ok.

A friend of mine had a dummy foal and he is now a bouncing 2yr old gelding. It took a lot of intensive care by my friend and the vet but he turned in a beautiful boy.

He is up on his pins, I have everything crossed


----------



## weerunner

Oh no, I lost the cam feed, anyone else having trouble?


----------



## 2minis4us

I lost the feed....... no picture


----------



## 2minis4us

Maybe they are having a power outage ?


----------



## bannerminis

Me too. I thought it was just me


----------



## MeganH

Wonder if they turned it off? Praying things are well



ray


----------



## weerunner

I hope that is all it is. He did seem to be coming around.


----------



## MBhorses

no video. i miss it is he okay?

i pray all goes well


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I saw him standing and moving around a bit and lost the cam. Some foals get up right away and others take more work, I am sure with all the expert care of MRF that he will be fine! He still seems to have some spunk, just needs to rest a bit.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Cam has been taken private due to the speculation and calls/texts. We are trying to work and work with our vet who is watching and advising. We will post more as soon as we are in contact with Parmela who is our primary concern after the foal and Raven.


----------



## bannerminis

You are doing an amazing job. Wishing you all the best


----------



## weerunner

Whew, glad that is all it is. Of course, the main and only real concern should be for baby, momma and Parmela. Pray for you all that baby is fine.


----------



## MBhorses

what happen i miss it. I have been watching raven on and off alot lately .i watch her raven, then i miss it. Did you have trouble birthing or something?

thanks sending prayers


----------



## MeganH

You guys are awesome. Thank you for the update! Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## 2minis4us

Thanks for the update






I won't be able to check in 'til morning..... Hope all goes well.


----------



## Barbie

Prayers for this new little colt. Hugs to Parmela, Heather, Shannon and all who are helping. One thing is for sure - he is in the best hands possible.

Hoping for a good update!

Barbie


----------



## MBhorses

Mulligans Run said:


> Cam has been taken private due to the speculation and calls/texts. We are trying to work and work with our vet who is watching and advising. We will post more as soon as we are in contact with Parmela who is our primary concern after the foal and Raven.


I know Raven and Colt are in good hands. I wish we have someone around mississippi that foaled out mares like you all do, but I don't know anyone



. I worry about my mares when I am not here, because I have no camera just foaling alarms. I would love to have folks like you to care for my sweet mares

you all do great job


----------



## Mulligans Run

If anyone is in contact with Parmela...last time I spoke to her her battery was dieing....I left a message for her - don't want her to freak when the cam doesn't work.


----------



## K Sera

I had just peeked in to check on Raven and got to see the beautiful little guy! I got to see him stand before the cam went private. He's in the best of hands and can't wait to see him again with momma Raven soon! Congrats Parmela and the MRF crew!!!


----------



## Mulligans Run

He is up and nursing with support. Vet is watching and advising. Cam will hopefully be back soon.


----------



## Charlotte

Yea! super good midwives there!


----------



## Becky

That's great news, Heather!! I hope he continues to thrive and do well. Hopefully, tomorrow he will be bouncing around the stall!


----------



## MBhorses

yea i am so excited. I knew he was a fighter



.Keep us posted. I missed the birth what does he look like share


----------



## MBhorses

heather why is your website not working?I was trying to share your nice horses with someone it does pull up


----------



## weerunner

Yay!!! He's a fighter. Go little colt, you can do it.


----------



## dgrminis

Thats great news... I hope he continues to do well


----------



## Mulligans Run

Parmela has called and is aware so I can update you as well. Placenta passed with colt so we feel there was some oxygen deprivation due to the tight fit and the placenta presenting so quickly. Raven stopped pushing at the chest and then again at the hips, compressing colt more than we like, but delivery was easy other than the extremely tight fit, which we expected.

Our vet was called and has been steadily watching and advising. He has been given Colostrum, karo syrup and we are keeping him as quiet as possible, assisting with movement so he uses very little energy as he is expending it quickly. We are using heated towels and a blanket to keep him warm and he is getting up and nursing on his own. We provide support so he doesn't fall and waste energy getting back up.

He is steadily improving.....but we continue to monitor.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I borrowed a phone. have talked with Heather . she has my full support and i am confident she is doing everything possible. think you all for your prayers and well wished. i have to sign off again. should brought back around 10pm cost.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you for the update. You guys are doing such a great job. Prayers for the little guy.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Sorry - our website (Mulligans Run) is down while we change servers. It should be back up in 24 - 48 hours.


----------



## Becky

What a handsome fella!

Thank you so much for posting the update. Sounds like he is a fighter. Wishing all the best.


----------



## MBhorses

Mulligans Run said:


> Sorry - our website (Mulligans Run) is down while we change servers. It should be back up in 24 - 48 hours.


okay thanks. Another question what type of camera you all have they are the best pictures. I have been looking at cameras and marestare. I praying in the future to have both






I am so glad raven and colt are doing better. We will keep you all in our prayers keep us posted


----------



## Mulligans Run

We are using cameras from a local security company - $110/each. Wired cams. Love them!!! The Infra-red is awesome as well.


----------



## MBhorses

Mulligans Run said:


> We are using cameras from a local security company - $110/each. Wired cams. Love them!!! The Infra-red is awesome as well.


wow i knew those are great cameras.I would need wireless because my barn is to far from the house. Our house has septic tank so it is hard to run wires underground to barn.The septic tank has another tank for sprinkler system.any ideals on wireless ones.



thanks again. You all are so GREAT at what you do. Keep us posted on Raven and colt. We are praying for him


----------



## Mulligans Run

No possibility of putting a computer in the barn? That would be my 2nd choice if I couldn't have wired..... Riverwinds Surveillance has exceptional wireless cams www.foalingcamera.com but have had some issues with service....worth a try/


----------



## MBhorses

Mulligans Run said:


> No possibility of putting a computer in the barn? That would be my 2nd choice if I couldn't have wired..... Riverwinds Surveillance has exceptional wireless cams www.foalingcamera.com but have had some issues with service....worth a try/


If I put computer at barn what would i get internet service. what would i have to do?

thanks


----------



## Mulligans Run

That's harder....internet at the barn....satellite (issues there) air card - have to monitor useage.....dialup is a last resort.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Becky said:


> What a handsome fella!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the update. Sounds like he is a fighter. Wishing all the best.


Prayers your way that all is well


----------



## MBhorses

where is foal? i see raven is on camera again?I hope he is okay. I am worried about him.


----------



## MBhorses

there is he is thank God



he was in corner I couldn't see him. When he got up My heart jump. I so so happy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Have a phone again. About an hour from home.

I do not have enough ways to thank Heather and Shannon. I pulled over and was able to watch the birth on roberts phone. I had Connie and Karina and Megan supporting me via text and robert holding my hand but i still managed to make myself sick to my stomach and was crying like a baby. Then i got the first update from Heather that it was a colt and he had a gorgeous head and very fine boned. I AM BEYOND THRILLED!

Heather and Shannon are my heroes!

I didn't want to jinx it do I never said what I wanted or thought of any names. But deep down I wanted an exquisite COLT that was tiny...and I got it!


----------



## palsminihorses

Just now got to check in. Missed the birth, but read all the comments. He looks like he is doing great.........trying to buck a little! Congratulations Parmela! What an awsome little stallion you have! Beautiful head!! Can't wait to see him unfolded!! And so happy that Raven is a good mama!! And kudos to MRF!!!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Parmela and Raven



he is adorable and Raven is such a good mum.

Thank you very much for your text Parmela but I was fast asleep, I had taken some medication because I have a bad cold and cough



the important thing is that mum and baby are fine. it sounds like it was a tough start but the girls at Mulligan's did a wonderful job (yet again).

Heather when you get fed up there at home you could do a mobile midwife service where you fly around the world to help us all foal out??


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hope you get to feeling better Renee!

And of course now that baby is out, Raven is back to doing what she does best...eat!lol


----------



## vickie gee

Hoooooooray! Happy for you. He's sweet for sure. I missed it all and am just now catching up. Congratulations and hope he continues to get strong. That Raven has sure kept us going.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Parmela. Let me guess, you are going to sit up all night and stare at your new boy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> Thanks Parmela. Let me guess, you are going to sit up all night and stare at your new boy


Pretty much lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

When's the last time anyone saw the baby move?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

ok. saw his tail move.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm so proud of Raven! She's balancing on 3 legs so he can get to the milk bar!lol I couldn't ask for a better momma...and she's a maiden.




:wub


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many many congratulations to everyone!! What a beautiful little boy!!

I think this special boy and his Momma were both very lucky to be in the capable hands of Heather and co!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

AnnaC said:


> I think this special boy and his Momma were both very lucky to be in the capable hands of Heather and co!


Anna, I could not agree more!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh the little fella has got himself cast, silly boy! Hope someone notices and helps him soon, dont want him to put all his strength into struggling to get sorted - although, like most foals, I expect he will soon get himself 'free', bless him. Raven is being brilliant, so attentive!


----------



## bannerminis

I am soooo glad that the little guy is ok. He is sleeping now. Cant wait to see him bouncing around.

Renee hope you are feeling better. I had it earlier in the week and it kinda hit me again yesterday and I found myself really tired which is why I wasnt posting. I had the ladies up but just didnt feel 100% . So make sure you take care of yourself.


----------



## Becky

He's up! He's nursing - he looks great this morning.


----------



## bannerminis

Isnt he just gorgeous. He has had a couple of runs. So full of attitude already, sweet boy


----------



## weerunner

Yes, I am so glad to see him rolling around in the hay this morning and then he popped up and ran to mom for a drink. Splendid job was done by heather and her crew of pros. Congratulations on a gorgeous fine little colt Parmela. Well done all, you all deserve high praises.


----------



## Connie P

Looked in at the sweet baby this morning and he is bouncing around and playing. Raven is a really good mommy! Congratulations again Parmela.











Heather, you and your crew do a fabulous job!


----------



## cassie

Wow I had alot to catch ip on lol massive congratulations to you all!!!! You must be thrilled glad your gorgeous little man pulled through so well! Great wok heather n Shannon!! You guys are awesome! Would love to see some new piccies if we could please?


----------



## Charlotte

So good to see him up and bopping around and doing normal foal stuff. I love those little ears going back and forth as he checks out his world. And Raven is such a good mommy mare.

Again, congratulations to all!


----------



## Jill

Congrats on your handsome new boy


----------



## Eagle

The little cutie is resting with his proud mummy standing over


----------



## 2minis4us

HOORAH !!!! I just woke up and came right to the computer to see how he was doing..... and so happy to hear he is fine











I can't get a connection to the webcam right now.


----------



## little lady

Congrats on your lil fella!



He is just precious.


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on your adorable little boy Parmela!! I missed the birth, but tuned in last night when the cam was off and got the news here. It is so good to see him bouncing around this morning.


----------



## MeganH

Congratulations again, Parmela! I am watching WONDERFUL Mommy Raven stand over her little man. He is just so handsome and JUST what you wanted! Heather and Shannon did such a good job!


----------



## 2minis4us

OMG !!! He is so cute I can't stand it. Congrats Parmela


----------



## a mini dream come true

Parmela, he is so precious. Congratualtions.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thank you all so very much!

I'm still in shock.



I had hoped the Raven x Velvet cross would be a good one, but when you have a maiden you just never know. A parent can be from great stock and be a successful show horse themselves, but they just can't reproduce to that level. So I worried... about if she could physically do it, mentally do it (because even though we joke about it, she really is pretty much of a princess and a baby) and then would the result be a combination of the best of both parents??? I guess I must have had some good karma around me because I think she can do it!!





I obviously haven't seem him in person, but from the cam he looks to have a beautiful head (Raven's contribution), WAY longer neck than I expected (Velvet's contribution) and his legs are do darn long and fine boned (I'm guess that's from both of them - the tiny from Raven, the length from Velvet). When I talked to Wade about this breeding January, I said "I want another Raven, just finer boned." He said he thought Velvet could do it and I guess he was right!! SO bummed Velvet is gone because I would def repeat this if I could. During one of our calls, I asked Heather to be thinking about who I should breed her to next (since she sees so many different horses than I do) and her immediate response was "I'd repeat this one!" Bummer, I wish I could.

Here's to hoping his legs straighten out as he gets a few days on him. If they do, I think I'm going to be EXTREMELY pleased!


----------



## bannerminis

He is so cute I have been watching him roll back and forth and those little skinny legs just make me laugh. They are like little toothpicks (lone ones).

When you say velvet is gone - did they sell him or did I miss something?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yes, Velvet was sold to Made In Spain Miniatures and now resides in Spain.


----------



## Charlotte

Pictures?????



and I wouldn't worry a minute about those long spindly legs. I bet they come around just fine as he matures. After all, that is a LOT of leg to get control of!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks Charlotte. I appreciate you being so supportive!

As for pics, Heather and Shannon have got TONS on their plate. So, not pushing them for pics. I AM pushing for a cannon measurement though.





I'm sure they will take some pics as they have time. So for now we wait patiently


----------



## bannerminis

I must say I am surprised they sold him. I thought he would live out his days with them.

Such a pity as it really has produced a wonderful colt for your with that cross.


----------



## Eagle

baby being measured and weighed





hhahahaaaaaaaa don't kick now. lol


----------



## Eagle

he is sooo big he needs a bigger tape lol


----------



## Eagle

cookiesssssssssssss


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Drawing blood for IgG test.


----------



## Eagle

pics



Parmela please share when you get them


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

His veins are too tiny and are rolling. Shannon normally gets it on the first try, but of couse, being Raven's baby, he wants to be different! So, a call to the vet.

Honestly, I don't think I could draw blood from a Belgian, so my kudos to Shannon for mad skills!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes I imagine his veins must be tiny



he is just way too adorable for words, I want to just lean in to the pc and cuddle him!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Stats as of 16 hours old:

17lbs

19" tall

6.5" cannon (technically from middle of knee to coronary band)

My calculations/experience get him maturing around 28-29". Others thoughts??

A quick shot from Shannon's phone


----------



## Eagle

wow look at that dishy head and tea cup nose, not to mention those itzy bitzy ears


----------



## 2minis4us

He is going to be a stunner !!

I am going to guesstimate 29", he has those long legs.


----------



## bannerminis

Just so pretty but we do demand more pictures LOL

I agree about his height but he could stretch it to 30" but that would probably be a max height for him going by those measurements.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Stats as of 16 hours old:
> 
> 17lbs
> 
> 19" tall
> 
> 6.5" cannon (technically from middle of knee to coronary band)
> 
> My calculations/experience get him maturing around 28-29". Others thoughts??
> 
> A quick shot from Shannon's phone


He is adorable and stunning! I would most likely put him in the 26-28" range with those measurements based on our experience. I know a lot of people multiply by 4 and then add 2 but we have rarely needed the added 2 when measuring the cannon. For the range I usually do the multiplied by 4 number and then the range up to the added 2. Just my thoughts but who knows, they are all individuals LOL!


----------



## Mulligans Run

New cam view on cam #1 - and Raven is hogging it.


----------



## Becky

Wow! Love the new cam angle. That's up close and personal! LOL


----------



## Charlotte

Down close and personal! And look at those hookey little ears!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

He is so refined and leggy for such a small boy!! And adorable too, of course.

And how does Heather expect us to get anything done with such a great "show" to watch??


----------



## Eagle

wow Love the new cam, I can nearly kiss that nose


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you for the new angle- nothing like feeling close up and personal across the miles. Perfect!!

He is just so gorgeous - clever Raven (even if she did keep us waiting on tenderhooks for weeks on end!) and Velvet.


----------



## bannerminis

I wonder if Chantilly is in Stage 1 as she laid down, looked back then flat out then rolled and back up, digging, yawning etc. Standing quiet now but are we about to see another baby


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I've been thinking the same thing Karina. And it looks like mushy poos in there too, doesn't it?


----------



## bannerminis

Well I dont know all her habits but it didnt look like a relaxed mare to me and she has gone seriously shavealoosa LOL. She is doing so much digging and yawning and up and down like a yoyo. I hope they get another baby tonight.


----------



## Eagle

I just asked on MS if someone could check if Heather is watching cos I am putting Albi to bed and watching on my phone. I hope someone does cos she looks very unhappy poor girl


----------



## bannerminis

Oh she has been taken out. I wonder if she is moving to another stable?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's been taken out of the stall. I'm thinking to be checked over.


----------



## Eagle

Sending prayers!

Good night all.


----------



## bannerminis

I think she is demanding dinner before she foals LOL


----------



## Mulligans Run

That's not Chantilly - it s a colicky yearling.


----------



## bannerminis

I was thinking it was the neatest pregnancy in history LOL.

Hope your yearling is ok.


----------



## Eagle

I was thinking that she is the most agile pregnant mare I have ever seen. Lol ok so it is way past midnight so I am definitely off now. Byeeeeee


----------



## MeganH

Night Renee- hope you feel better


----------



## cassie

just tuned in to see your GORGEOUS colt having a little snooze with his cutie rug on!! he is so tiny and adorable!

it must be so hard for you Parmela not living where he is!





hope you get to go and see him really soon!

hope your yearling is ok Heather!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Parmela I didn't know you had a thread here for Raven

Congrats on a beautiful little colt who had us all worried last night

hope all is fine now


----------



## MeganH

So precious


----------



## cassie

hey Megan you beat me to it LOL heres another one!

Raven LOVES her new baby!! <3



:wub






:wub




SOOOOO cute!


----------



## cassie

mummy Raven just loves to copy her baby!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Megan and Cassie, you two crack me up! And those pics are adorable! How do you get the screen shots? All I know to do is to print screen and paste into paint or something, but that gets my whole desktop.



cassie said:


> just tuned in to see your GORGEOUS colt having a little snooze with his cutie rug on!! he is so tiny and adorable!
> 
> it must be so hard for you Parmela not living where he is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you get to go and see him really soon!
> 
> hope your yearling is ok Heather!


It is VERY hard Cassie! Hard indeed. I looked into airfares this afternoon and even though now is so not the time to be spending extra money (we are buying a house) but I really want to lay my hands on the little mite. So, I'll probably bite the bullet and spend the cash to go see him at about week three. I've tried looking at my work schedule to see when I can get away and I think it's going to be around there. Hopefully!



eagles ring farm said:


> Parmela I didn't know you had a thread here for Raven
> 
> Congrats on a beautiful little colt who had us all worried last night
> 
> hope all is fine now


Thanks Lori. He's doing MUCH better. A bit of rolling this afternoon/early evening and Heather tells me the vet was watching on cam and she suggested we get a headstart on the symptoms of ulcers since he had such a rough start, so Heather is treating. But honestly, he looks totally healthy; running around, playing, etc. So I'm hopeful.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

On a different note...

I could not be more proud of Raven!



What a champ to take to motherhood so readily! She's done everything right and is putting some experienced broodmares to shame. Just one more thing that in my book makes her one of a kind!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Now THAT'S service! He fell down exhausted, rolled over and was (sort of) cast. So he just decided that was as good a spot as any to nap and about 2 mins into it, Auntie Heather comes out, carefully moves him away from the wall and leaves. He didn't even wake up!lol

Folks, you can't find a better place for your mares!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Really Raven? Laying down to eat??? I give up.


----------



## MBhorses

Raven is up. Congrats on your colt.I am so glad Raven and colt are doing well. What is the little fellow name?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

No name yet. I'm having a very tough time with this one. He may go nameless until I can see him in person.


----------



## cassie

your welcome Parmela is is such a cutie kid!! we couldn't resist right Megan? lol

we do just as you said, screen shot then paste to paint, then I crop it n save as a JPEG file and add it as a pic on here



if that makes sense LOL I can prob do some screen shots of doing screen shots LOL if you like



its so awesome once you know what to do


----------



## cassie

hmm, can you put up both daddy n mummy names and maybe we can help decide on a name??



or have fun trying anyway


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Sure, but as I told Heather, I'm TERRIBLE at this so my names are pretty dorky! Keep in minds I've named about 15 or more horses over the years and they've all been totally BORING names. I've always tried to get at least the sire's name in there, but in Raven's case I'm trying to get hers in there too for obvious reasons.

So, if everyone promises not to laugh...at least to my face...I'll put some up. Keep in mind I didn't start thinking about them until he was born because I never think of names before because I'm afraid I'm going to jinx it.

So, my list was:

I realize some are too long and would have to be scrunched together to work.

Star Ridge Acres Velvet Beauty (30)

Star Ridge Acres Black Velvet Beauty (36)

Star Ridge Acres Velvet Raven (29)

Star Ridge Acres Black Velvet (28)

Star Ridge Acres Raven Beauty (29)

Star Ridge Acres Just What I Ordered (36)

Star Ridge Acres Black Beauty (29)

Star Ridge Acres Ive Been Waiting For You (41)

Star Ridge Acres Relax Im Here (30)

Star Ridge Acres Worth The Wait (31)

Star Ridge Acres Been Waiting For You (37)

Heather's list (she's WAY more clever than me!):

Star Ridge Acres Masterpiece

Star Ridge Acres Black Vitorio (derivative of Victor or victorious)

Star Ridge Acres Vitorio

Star Ridge Acres Ravens Atreo OR Atreus (king)

Star Ridge Acres Baahir or Raven Velvet Baahir (35) Means Brilliant/Sparkling

Star Ridge Acres Ravens Verdict

Star Ridge Acres Impresario "Conductor - Director"

Star Ridge Acres Raven Chancellor (high ranking official)

Star Ridge Acres Ravens Exclusive or Echlusive

Star Ridge Acres Ravens Marvilloso

Star Ridge Acres Ravens Wan & Only

Star Ridge Acres Dream in Black

Star Ridge Acres Ravens Venetian "A Treasure to be shared"

Star Ridge Acres Extravagant Star

Sire's name is Black Velvet and dam's name is Raven Beauty.

OK ladies, have at it!

I'm off to bed. Back to reality, and work, tomorrow. Night all!


----------



## cassie

oooh no wonder why you can't decide LOL

you could have (just a bit of fun LOL) "Star ridge acres I'm a Raven Beauty" hehe and have it spelt either rave'n beauty or raven beauty  just an idea LOL

umm, "Star Ridge acres Raven's velvet dream."

I really like your ones Parmela



I love trying to use the sire and Dam's names especially if they have such gorgeous names like these two do.

I'm sure the others will come up with good names... theres some to play with anyway


----------



## Eagle

"Star ridge acres I'm a Raven Beauty"



Cassie you are amazing. I love it!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee lol I was quite proud of myself on that one heehee. Hope you like it parmela



I think it's my best name ever



lol rare stroke of genius lol I get them occasionally night all


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations on the birth of your little guy! What page are the pictures on, I have dial up and can't view the camera? My name suggestion: Velvet Ravens Wing.


----------



## Eagle

Mummy Raven was worn out but it didn't bother him


----------



## Eagle

1.15pm all is quiet in the nursery


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I just looked at the cam (been in darn meetings all morning!) and the stall is open! I wonder what he thought of the big world???? Wish I'd seen it when they opened the door. That's always fun when the discover they have legs that move fast!Lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Forgot to report, IgG test results were very good, which kind of surprised me considering how many days she waxed and then literally dripped milk. And the vet reports he's healthy and no other internal or external issues are believed to exist. She, and Heather agrees, thinks his legs will continue to straighted as the days pass. He was just so tight in there, there was no room to move around!


----------



## Eagle

I am so glad that his IgG test was good, I don't think there was any doubt but best to check. I didn't see when they opened his door but I have checked many times during the day and I haven't seen him outside.


----------



## Mulligans Run

He has been outside several times to the terror of his mom. She is ready to kill anything that looks at him. So glad she likes us!! (keepers of the cookie) I feel like a Keebler Elf.

I have a couple short video clips of him outside that I will forward to Parmela for approval to post, once I get them uploaded.


----------



## Eagle

Three cheers for the Keebler Elf


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> Three cheers for the Keebler Elf


Ditto!!!


----------



## Mulligans Run

I have been told I'm vertically challenged, but geez.


----------



## Eagle

Raven loves you


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Something I'm finding very interesting about watching Raven now that she has a baby....

Although I always tease about Raven being a Diva, she's actully so far from that. Most of the time I've always heard a successful show horse has to have "it" or some "fire" or be a bit hot. Well, Raven is far from hot!lol She's actually very laid back, easy-going, doesn't move too quickly, doesn't get too excited over anything. She is kind of bomb-proof even though nobody ever consciously tried to make her that way. Loud noises don't bother her, she's never been one to spook or trample you if something unexpected happens. She's fearless in that nothing seems new to her. The first time she came in the house, nothing bothered her. Not the TV, not the difference in floor textures from one room to the next, negotiating the furniture didn't phase her, nothing. The first time she saw steps, she looked at them, sniffed them and then promptly walked right up like she'd been doing it for years. Same with going down steps...doesn't phase her. She'll get in any trailer, go to Petsmart, go to a nursing home or go in the show ring. It's all the same to her. She loves people and never met a stranger. Just no fear. When she was at Jon and Wade's, they couldn't get over how people-oriented she is. Jon said in all his years of being around minis, he's never met one with a personality like hers. That's my Raven!

But what she isn't is aggressive. In the pasture she gets the stink beat out of her by the other horses. She never looks for trouble and knows to avoid it. She never fights back, just goes on her way. She always lets the other horses eat first and let's them bully her into being on the bottom of the pecking order.

So, now to see her so protective of that baby is just amazing! To see her rush the fence when he wanders over toward the other horses is so surprising. Once of my biggest fears about breeding her, behind if she could foal of course, was what would she be like when it came to protecting the baby? I guess I didn't need to worry! She seems to have taken to it like it was what she was meant to do!

Isn't nature amazing?


----------



## vickie gee

Yes Parmela, nature is amazing. My Choctaw will get bullied by other mares. They will chase her away from feed and hay. But she is such a herd animal she would rather be picked on than ever be alone. She is bomb proof as far as bathing, grooming, farrier, trailering, vet, etc. She does not even need a halter to be led from point A to point B. I can just loosely put a lead rope around her neck only and she moves with me. Oooogh, but when she has a baby she becomes a saber toothed tiger to other horses (some more than others) for a couple of weeks and then she gets over it and wants all to see and love her pretty baby. Then she gets totally open to offers for free babysitting from horsey aunts, people, and guard dogs.


----------



## Eagle

Raven's little baby is jumping on her and he fell over


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Renee, he's ALL boy!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OMG! He is cracking me up! I don't know if anyone has been watching the last few minutes, but he is ALL boy! He's trying to kick the @#[email protected]# out of momma...and she just ignores him...and he's running around the stall so fast, he throws himself over! His legs are so long, he doesn't know what to do with them. I have a feeling he's going to be a handful.

ETA: And I love when he finally exhausts himself and he just collapses in place like someone pulled the rug out from under him!


----------



## cassie

He is just the cutest little man parmela!! Absoloutly adorable!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks Cassie! I haven't had a foal since 2010 and it's hard not being able to hug on the little bit.


----------



## Eagle

2.20 am Little bit is playing with mum's bucket



Parmela you need to hurry up and name him



until then I think Little Bit is perfect.





I so miss not having them on their own cam, I could sit and watch them for hours which I am sure would delight my family so probably not a good idea





Parmela I would like to thank you for letting us watch your adorable girl through this exciting and a little frightening journey, it has been lots of fun. I am hoping so much that you stay and become an official member of the "nutty nursery". We have seen many mares and owners come and go but I would be sad to see you disappear.

Hugs from afar

Renee

p.s can you convince Heather to take some more pics


----------



## bannerminis

I cant wait to hear what you are going to call him. Spindles springs to mind





Oh and I 2nd Renee - we need more pics


----------



## Eagle

Hey Parmela how about an update? How is the little one doing? Any chance of some pics?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hello ladies!

I know I need to update more. I think I'm going through a weird period with this foal of not know what to do with him and not wanting to get attached, hence no name yet, if I don't know if I'm keeping him. It's been a real roller coaster of an experience. Knowing she can do it was such a HUGE relief, getting a colt was just what I wanted...so why am I am so "blah" feeling??? Maybe I just have too much else going on. Oh well, enough of that. You didn't ask for my life story!Lol

Yes, an update is well overdue. I do have more pics at home that Heather took off a video I think. Don't quote me on that!!

I did get the pics saved to my computer. For some reason, the pics I get from Heather and my computer just don't mix!LOL It's like one doesn't understand the other. Oh well, computers.

I will post them to the thread tonight.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Here are some pics ladies. These are from about 72 hours old I believe.


----------



## cassie

oh he is so lovely! so tiny and refined!!

I totally understand how you must be feeling Parmela!! not being able to go and lay your hands on the gorgeous little guy must be near torture!!

but having Heather look after him would be so comforting for you!

I really hope you are able to see him shortly!!

glad he is doing well


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is just so cute, good looking too!!

I would wait until you get to meet him in person Parmela before you make any decisions about his future


----------



## MeganH

He is adorable. Just perfect!


----------



## Riverrose28

AWWWW! He's a keeper for sure, looks like my Black Velvet boy when he was little.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Parmela he is just Fabulous, those long refined legs and dishy head not to mention those adorable little ears. I think I am in love





What you are feeling is totally normal so don't worry.You worried for 11 long months whether you had made the right decision and prayed that it wouldn't all go wrong, then as she was finally on cam the excitement that she had nearly made it together with the fear of the birth caused an intense adrenalin rush. So now that he is safely here and you have had time to relax it is possible that you feel a bit down. I have had this happen but after about 2 weeks when the mares finely beg me to babysit I fall in love with the babies all over again. Just you wait until you get to cuddle that adorable little bundle of fluff and you will protect him with your claws out



Sorry I am rambling, it has been a long day.

All I mean is please don't make any decisions just yet, give yourself time.

Hugs my friend

Renee


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I just got these pics from Heather. Thank you Heather and Shannon!!!

They are casual shots and Raven has gained a lot of weight in her neck, but DANG, she's still got IT!!! (Yes, I'm partial).

Do you guys think his back legs will straighten? He's 8 days old now.


----------



## cassie

all I can say is WOW!!!! they are both absoloutly beautiful!!!!! I can't believe how gorgeous he is already!!!

with regards to his legs I think they will be fine, I am no expert but My colt was quite down in the fetlocks and he has straightened up fully now you wouldn't even know... I can post some pics of the difference if you would like.

Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## Mulligans Run

He was kind of squinting from the bright sun...so we plan to reshoot. I honestly feel his legs will be fine as they strengthen. He is outside now 24/7 with a large inside stall for shelter as they choose. I have seen some horrible legs that have straightened out just fine. I hate that you are worried, but I undrrstand too.

Raven was a great subject..she is very photogenic. She looks great as a new mom. Lol


----------



## Eagle

WOW Raven is posing for the cam





she looks amazing and she has just had a baby



Parmela she is just so beautiful and look at that wonderful shiney coat that is coming through. Now as for this little baby, my oh my he is just like his mummy, FAB, FAB, FABULOUS. I am no expert but I would think that it is way too early to worry about straight legs yet.

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! What a gorgeous pair. Raven is just stunning and he too has 'the look'!





Cant see any reason to worry about his legs Parmela - he will be just fine!


----------



## MeganH

They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Just stunning Parmela.

I agree and think he will be just fine too. He is still just a wee baby and so pretty. He is a leggy wee thing so it takes time to catch up with them.

Raven is a true beauty though and is looking amazing.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thank you all. I just LOVE Raven. I'm in awe of her and so humbled she has let me ride the coat-tails of her awesome life.



Because of her I've made friends I never would have had the pleasure to meet and I got to share in the joy of her first foal with hundreds of folks that were pulling for her and just as excited as I was. Due to her size and her show record, there were people who were very interested in how she'd do at foaling and were very supportive of my decision to breed her. I got so many kind messages and emails...it was a wonderful experience that I will never forget.

As for Lil Bit (his name until I can come up with the real one), I've been stressing over his legs a bit. I realize many are saying he's fine, don't worry about it, etc., but I've never personally had one that didn't straighten up within the first 24-48 hours. So for his back legs to still be so wonky at 8 days old, is new to me and a bit scary. When I watch him on cam, it's like there's just too much leg. I know that's not possible, but it's like they just don't know which way to go!lol Almost like his back legs are too long for the front. Does that even make sense?

I'm guessing that there wasn't a lot of room inside momma, so those legs spent a lot of time all curled up. I did have one mare (a 29" experienced broodmare) have a foal in 2010 that had one front foot turned under at the fetlock. It was probably like that the whole time he was developing and it had fused in place. The vet thought it was due to the tiny space inside the mother. I'm thankful this little boy didn't have anything like that, but I sure wish his back legs didn't look so sickle hocked. I will hope that you all are right and he will eventually grow out of it.

Thanks again for looking at their pics. I'm SO pleased with how Raven's body seems to have come back so quickly. If she were home, I'd have a neck sweat on her!lol I can see from where the halter is across her poll that it's a soft "baby" fat on her neck and not a real crest. I'm very thankful for that. It's so tempting to put her back in the ring. Must.. Resist... Must... Resist... LOL I'm buying a house, I can't afford to show horses this year!lol


----------



## palsminihorses

You're right, Raven still 'HAS IT!!' She's beautiful, even as a mommy! And LilBit is beautiful as well! Look at his beautiful head!


----------



## bannerminis

You my colt from last yr Buck was so gangly I never thought he would learn to use those legs and it took wks for him to straighten up. He is 9mths old now and perfect


----------



## MBhorses

wow congrats. Very nice foal and Raven looks Great The photos are great. I wish I had someone to take good photos for me like that.


----------



## targetsmom

WOW Parmela he is just gorgeous, and he and Raven make quite the "mare and foal"!!!! I can't help but be reminded of when it was YOU with the mare and foal and ME hundreds of miles away...... LOL - now you know how I felt! And if you remember what Taffy's legs looked like when she was born? Her legs are absolutely perfect now and actually have been since she arrived here at about 4 weeks of age.


----------



## Eagle

How about some new pics, I miss Raven


----------



## cassie

yes can we see some more piccies please Parmela?? pretty


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for asking Cassie!

I'm trying really hard to not bother Heather since Raven has foaled and she has so many other horses to care for. But the good news is that I'm going to visit on the 29th!!!!! SO EXCITED!!! And Shannon, Heather's daughter, happens to be a SUPERB photographer and she's agreed to do a shoot of Raven and Lil Bit before they leave for FL!!! I will def post those!!!


----------



## Eagle

How exciting, I bet you are so happy. Give them both lots of hugs from us


----------



## Charlotte

SUCH a beautiful mare and colt! I bet his legs are fine...just seems the refined ones are a bit spindly at first.

What's in FL???


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thank you all!

Charlotte, I sure hope you're right about his legs. I've not seen him lately, and as I said I don't bother Heather if I don't have to, so seeing him person (he'll be almost 5 weeks old at that point) I'm hoping will be good for me and I can stop worrying about his legs!

Raven and Lil Bit are heading to Summerfield, FL so Raven can be bred to First Knights Breakin All The Rules, owned by Emily Conder. Rules is, from my research, the sire of at least 16 WC or RWC titles, in 2007 he was in the top five of Futirity Sires and maybe most known for siring Billy Idol, Miss Ocala and Exception To The Rules. Emily has a very nice set up and Raven and Lil Bit will have their own shelter with attached dry lot. She'll be hand bred. Rules is 2.75" shorter than Velvet (although he doesn't look it), so it should be an interesting combo.


----------



## Eagle

me too, make sure you give the other half instructions to snap shots all day


----------



## AnnaC

Oh how exciting! Will they be coming home to you after Raven has been covered?

And yes LOADS of pictures please - including one of your happy face when you first get to talk to your very special little man!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

AnnaC said:


> Oh how exciting! Will they be coming home to you after Raven has been covered?
> 
> And yes LOADS of pictures please - including one of your happy face when you first get to talk to your very special little man!


Anna, Raven will go back to Heather's and live there through the winter so she can foal out in the spring. Lil Bit will come home to MO once he's weaned.

The thousands of miles to bring Raven home from FL, then to SC for foaling, then back to MO is just too much with the cost of transportation. It's actually cheaper to board her at Heather's than to haul her all over the US. But, the biggest factor is she gets such great care at Heather's that it just makes sense. I work full time, so I can only work my horses in the evening and on weekends. At Heather's she'll get a close check on each day plus Heather has her own concoction of herbs and things she gives to the pregnant mares...it just makes sense for her to live there I think.


----------



## Becky

Excellent choice for Raven! That ought to be another stunning foal!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Here is a video from Heather. He's one month old now! I can't believe how the time has flown. I leave at 7am tomorrow for the 14 hour drive (that's with stops only for potty breaks!) to see them!

https://www.facebook.com/parmela?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=3067396852732

This link is to facebook, but all should be able to access it. Thanks for looking!


----------



## eagles ring farm

He is so handsome

Have a great trip I'm so glad you are going to get to visit your girl and new little guy


----------



## palsminihorses

Parmela, have a safe trip! I know you'll enjoy seeing Raven and LilBit, for sure!! What a beautiful head and neck he has!!


----------



## Eagle

Have a safe a and fun trip, I bet you are excited



Parmela he is just so stunning and refined




He looks just like his mummy. You deserve to be a very proud Granny





*HAVE FUN!*


----------



## bannerminis

Oh isnt he just turning into the most beautiful little man. So excited to you finally getting to see your precious little man in the flesh. Oh and sooooo looking forward to all the pics


----------



## Connie P

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you are well on your way by now Parmela - safe driving! And we want that camera working as soon as you arrive!





Sounds as though you have the perfect plan in place for Raven and yes, to leave her with Heather for another year does seem sensible under the circumstances. Plus there cant be a better way to wean that gorgeous Lilbit than to separate him from Raven by hundreds of miles! LOL!!

Hope you really enjoy your visit and give that beautiful, clever Raven a big hug from me please.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks ladies! For some reason I was no longer "following" this thread so I had no idea anyone had responded! Doh!!!!

I just drove 14.5 hours straight through and I'm home but I'm exhausted. I took tons of pics, but haven't even looked at a one of them yet. I will post tomorrow. Raven and Lil Bit are doing WONDERFULLY at Heather's place!!! I just can't say enough about how well they've taken care of her and the little one. Heather and Shannon are angels!

I'll update more tomorrow.


----------



## Eagle

Welcome home


----------



## AnnaC

Good to have you back safe and sound Parmela. Cant wait for those pictures!


----------



## cassie

Yay so glad you were able to see you gorgeous girl n perfect little man can't wait to see the piccies in the morning


----------



## Eagle

Parmela we have given you time to get over your journey now how about those pics of Lil Bit and Raven





I hope all is well.


----------

